# Zeitungsbericht: Feldberg, Altkönig, Legale Strecke?



## floehsens (1. Juli 2009)

in der frankfurter neuen presse wurde aktuell folgender artikel veröffentlicht:

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokales/rmn01.c.6168575.de.htm

für diesen artikel wurde anscheinend sogar hier im forum recherchiert. zur eröffnung des artikels wurde ein zitat von tricknology aus einem thread genutzt!!



trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> der altkönig schreit gerade zu danach aus allen richtungen erkundet zu werden, d.h. runter-hoch, hoch-runter, +alle himmelsrichtungen. tu was dir gefällt und deinen knochen gut bekommt.



leider wirft auch dieser artikel wieder ein sehr schlechtes licht auf uns. hoffentlich öffnen die aktuellen umstände einigen der zuständigen herrschaften die augen auf das große potential an aktiven bikern im rhein main gebiet, die im umkreis von 2 stunden autofahrt keine legale strecke zum trainieren und spaß haben besitzen. all die leute auf die hier geschimpft wird, sind potenzielle nutzer einer gewerblich betriebenen strecke oder eines bikeparks am feldberg, welcher allein durch seine infrastrukturelle lage, mit bestehenden verkehrswegen vom tal bis auf den gipfel, eine ideale möglichkeit für die biker aus dem gesamten umland bietet. so lange jedoch keine rahmenbedingungen der verantwortlichen dafür geschaffen werden wird sich nichts im "wald" ändern.

meiner meinung nach wird sich das problem nicht durch verbote, strafen oder von alleine lösen. die einzige möglichkeit ist eine konzentration der biker auf legale strecken.

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die forstbeamten im harz oder im hochsauerland solche probleme haben, da es dort im umkreis von wenigen kilometern mehrere legale strecken mit lift für jedermanns anprüche gibt. 
und in diesen regionen ist das einzugsgebiet sicherlich wesentlich spärlicher mit bikern besiedelt als hier. doch selbst dort scheinen die strecken wirtschaftlich tragbar zu sein. 
ich könnte ewig darüber weiterphilosophieren. ich kapier das einfach net....


ps: ich wünsche mir, dass der verfasser des zeitungsartikels auch diesen thread hier aufmerksam verfolgt und eventuell mal einen artikel über die wünsche der biker verfasst, welche genauso gerne ihre zeit im wald des taunus verbringen wie die forstbeamten!!



gute nacht, cheers....


----------



## abitibi (1. Juli 2009)

So ist es! Vielleicht sollten die herren mal über den tellerrand schauen. Der gute alte taunus. heute ist es das wild, die verkehrssicherungspflicht, morgen der limes. Für all diese probleme wurden in anderen regionen aktzeptable lösungen gefunden nur die lieben hessen meckern und meckern, an einer lösung die beide seiten 
zufrieden stellt möchte mann aber nicht denken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2009)

... alle reden immer von der Lösung warum passiert dann nicht endlich was ...
legale Strecken im Taunus und ich denke das Thema ist durch !

Schade das immer wenige und die falschen Leute negativ auffallen und damit
ein schlechtes Bild auf uns alle werfen.

wenn Biker wie kriminelle verfolgt und Strecken zerstört werden 
ist es alledings auch kein Wunder das immer wieder an verschiedenen
Orten wild gebaut (wieder aufgebaut) wird , darüber sollten sich die Verantwortlichen
wirklich nicht wundern , allgemein muss man sich wohl überhaupt mit 
dem Sport & den dazugehörigen Sportlern noch etwas auseinandersetzten, 
Bedürfnisse verstehen und anfreunden.

danke für den fred und den link !


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juli 2009)

Es muss langsam was passieren!! Danke Flo für den Artikel.


----------



## The Brian (1. Juli 2009)

Das zeigt nur das, was eh schon jeder weiß:

Am Feldberg wird`s nie eine offizielle Strecke geben.

ICH RUFE ALLE FREERIDER UND DOWNHILLER DAZU AUF, HINZUGEHEN, TRAILS IM WALD ZU BUDDELN UND SICH DARAUF NACH HERZENSLUST AUSZUTOBEN !!!!

Ich werd`s weiterhin so machen - oder soll ich etwa weitere zehn Jahre irgendwelche Pseudobestrebungen beobachten und abwaaaarten ?

(werft mich doch raus)


----------



## tigerwoodzz (1. Juli 2009)

Moin,

ich komme nicht aus eurer Gegend aber das Problem gibt es ja sehr oft.

Im Beitrag steht auch:
"... Er wird den hessischen Waldbesitzern bei der Tagung morgen empfehlen, nach Lösungen und rechtlicher Absicherung zu suchen. Eine solche Möglichkeit wäre eine offizielle Downhill-Strecke am Feldberg, die dann aber auch so anspruchsvoll sein müsste, dass sich darauf auch die hartgesottenen Fahrer austoben können, sagte Heitmann.as"

Vielleicht solltet Ihr Euch, nach vorheriger Absprache mit Herrn Raupach, auf dieser Tagung mal sehen lassen und Eure Bedürfnisse und Meinung vortragen und so Aussagen wie, "w_ir haben schon Biker erwischt, die sich mit Astschere und Motorsägen den Weg freigeschnitten haben_" widerlegen.
Vielleicht kann man mit den Waldbesitzern einen Deal machen und die überzeugen das bestimmt Downhillstrecken gefahren und bebaut werden dürfen...! Mit einem vernünftiges Gespräch ist oft einiges zu erreichen, so meine Erfahrung.

Gruss Simon


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Juli 2009)

Interessant ist auch der Punkt der Duldung und damit verbundenen Sicherungspflicht für den Forst Hessen. Das ist ein Problem, dass der Forst zurecht lösen will/muss, dass sich aber real den Bikern wohl gar nicht stellt. Keiner würde auf die Idee kommen und den Forst verklagen wenn er sich auf einer DH-Strecke im Taunus die Knochen bricht. Aber wenn dann ein Geschädigter vielleicht zufällig mal nen Vater oder Onkel hat der Rechtsanwalt ist und sich zufällig mit der Thematik auskennt... dann ist auf einmal die Kacke am dampfen. Das sich der Forst Hessen vor solchen Eventualitäten schützen will ist klar! Denn wenns um Geld geht ist sich jeder ganz plötzlich selbst der Nächste (dieser Satz ist eine Kritik am Geschädigten der dann die Situation zu Unrecht ausnutzt, falls das nicht klar sein sollte!).

Völlig Banane ist die Einleitung über den Altkönig. Über diesen führen ausgeschilderte Wanderwege und die nicht ausgeschilderten Wege haben mit Sicherheit nicht die Mountainbiker "gemacht" oder sogar freigeschnitten. Dieser verzerrte Wahrnehmung geht mir jedesmal sowas von auf den Senkel! Seit Jahrzehnten erkunden Wanderer die Wälder und Gebirge Deutschlands und begeben sich auch selbst auf unausgeschilderte Routen die sich letztlich aber etabliert haben. Dann folgen ein paar mit dem Rad und auf einmal ist die krumme Jugend schuld an Verbiss- und Waldschäden. Ich glaub es hackt  Wann wurden das letzte Mal die massiven Bodenschäden durch Harvestereinsatz in der Zeitung angeprangert?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. Juli 2009)

tja jungs, selbst dran schuld. wer kein fußball spielt, oder rennrad fährt, ist auch kein sportler und darf unter keinen umständen gefördert werden, das wäre ja noch schöner.....ha....;-)


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juli 2009)

da ich um meinen kriminellen background weiss, bitte ich das forstamt um gründung einer bewaffneten waldgestapo. 
nur so kann unserem treiben einhalt geboten werden! danke auch an den frankfurter neuen stürmer, der uns mit diesem glanzstück an investigativen journalismus wachruft.

ach ja, der verweis auf die drohende, von freeridern u. downhillern erzeugte, klimakatastrophe hat mir noch gefehlt.

ökologisch sinnvoll wäre unter umständen auch der umstieg auf einen biodiesel betriebenen harvester (die besten kommen aus österreich!). dies würde den angeprangerte erosionsterrorismus wirkungsvoll bekämpfen. wer schonmal im wald war, der weiss wie leichtfüssig und behende sich solche gefährte bewegen lassen. auch die verletzungsgefahr ist geringer... vom wildverbiss keine spur.

weitere anregungen an dieser stelle verkneife ich mir. diese können jedoch preiswert angefordert werden.
ich morse sie euch gerne mit meiner grubenlampe zu.


----------



## Kirschblotze (1. Juli 2009)

Im Grunde haben wir doch nur den Interessenkonflikt zwischen Forstleuten, Bikern und teilweise Wanderern. Und die Lösung ist doch pups-einfach.

Forstamt und Biker-Vertretung suchen eine (besser ein paar ) Strecken raus, wo wir keine Ameisenkolonien stören, Schanzen und Chicken-Ways bauen können - fertig ist die Laube. Das Problem mit den Wanderern ist auch gelöst, weil sie nur zum Gucken an die Strecke(n) kommen würden.

Dann hätte endlich dieses Katz-und-Maus-Spiel aus Bauen (Biker) und Zerstören (Forstamt) ein Ende. Wenn wir Biker eine Spielwiese legal bekommen, können wir uns doch da austoben.

Der Punkt ist, dass beide Seite gemeinsam eine vernünftige Lösung finden. Bockt eine Seite wird aus dem ganzen nichts, und das oben genannte Spiel geht in die nächste Runde 

In Rittershausen scheint das wohl ganz anders zu Laufen (Aussage eines Bikers aus Rittershausen). Dort macht der Förster selbst den Weg frei für die Biker, und säbelt Bäume ab, die die Biker stören. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das im Einklang mit der Natur geschieht.


----------



## Jeronimo (1. Juli 2009)

Ich denke das man diesen Bericht keinesfalls nur als Negativ sehe sollte.Ist ist doch endlich mal ein Stück Positiver als die Jahre davor.Eine Lösung muss auf alle Fälle endlich gefunden werden.Es ist langsam Stimmungsmäßig UNTER NULL!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sod (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mir bereitet ein solcher Artikel zwar keine schlaflosen Nächte und ich gehöre mich auch nicht direkt zu der Gruppe der angesprochenen "Extrem-Biker" - wie auch immer der Autor diese definiert. 
Trotzdem möchte ich hier ein paar Gedanken loswerden, in der Hoffnung das ein Verantwortlicher Autor oder Redakteur für diesen oder vergleichbare Artikel hier ergebnisoffen mitliest.

Der Lokalteil der Frankfurter Neuen Presse mag sich vielleicht nicht durch Nachrichten auf Weltniveau auszeichnen und das behandelte Thema ist auch nicht geeignet die Welt zu verbessern oder einen Pulitzer Preis zu gewinnen.
Trotzdem bin ich der Ansicht, dass eine angesehene Zeitung sich nicht von einer Stelle dazu einladen lassen sollte ein Thema zu behandeln und die Meinung des Einladenden dann überspitzt, nicht oder schlecht überprüft und ohne Stimme der angesprochenen Gegenseite abzudrucken.

Auf die im erten Absatz als Hauptproblem genannte Verkehrssicherungspflicht wird erst im letzten Absatz eingegangen.
Hier findet sich auch eine sachliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Problem.
Der rest des Artikels ist, angefangen mit reißerischen Untertitel "Biker stören das Wild und verschandeln den Wald" reine Stimmungsmache.
Es würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn Herr Heitmann seine Ansichten in diesem Artikel als unglücklich und mit dem falschen Schwerpunkt dargestell sähe.

Folgendes bleibt in diesem Artikel unerwähnt.
- Auch Wanderer bewegen sich regelmäßig auf den erwähnten Wegen.
- Die "aus Ästen hergestellten Rüttelstrecken" sind in der Regel nicht auf Biker zurückzuführen - aber das sei dem Unwissenden verziehen.
- Mit der angesprochenen Säge wird nur totes Holz bearbeitet und keine Bäume gefällt.
Zumindest sollte das nach allem was ich weiß so sein.
Falls doch, hätte ich persönlich dafür auch nur äußerst eingeschänktes Verständnis.
Wenn die angesprochenen "von Bikern geschlagenen Scheisen" mit dem beigefügten Bild assoziiert werden sollen dann grenzt das an groben Unsinn.​- Die angesprochenen "Bypässe" bilden sich nicht um gebaute Hindernisse.
- In dem zitierten Thread wurde direkt auf ein Fahrverbot bzw. die unklare Rechtslage hingewiesen, auch dafür andere Gründe vorliegen als bei den im Artikel angesprochenen Strecken.
Das Angeführte Zitat ist, wenn auch nicht absolut, doch eindeutig aus dem Kontext gerissen und mit der Absicht einer Überspitzung plaziert.
Wenn offenbar "der Feind" und seine Kommunikationsplattform schon ausgemacht sind, warum läd man ihn dann nicht mit zum Gespräch ein oder fragt zumindest nach seiner Meinung?​

Gerade gestern Abend gab es in "3sat extra" eine Gesprächsrunde über die Entwicklung der neuen Medien als Nachrichtenquelle.
Hier wurden auch die Vertrauenswürdigkeit aber auch die oft mangelnde Qualität der Amateurmeldungen und die Wichtigkeit einer qualifizierten und reflektierten journalistischen Arbeit thematisiert.
Besonders die Wichtigkeit Aussagen und Sachverhalte zu überprüfen und sie von anderer Seite bestätigen zu lassen ist erste Pflicht eines Journalisten.
Man kann zwar das aktuelle Geschehen im Iran und das hier behandelte Thema nicht vergleichen, wenn aber eine Zeitung derart oberflächliche und einseitige Artikeln druckt, braucht sie sich meiner Meinung nach nicht zu wundern, wenn ihre Arbeitl insgesamt kritischer gesehen wird und ihr die Leser ausbleiben.
Vielleicht wäre hier ein Nacktfoto von Miss Juli der bessere Lückenfüller.

Ich gehöre wie erwähnt weder zu dem Kreis der solche Rampen anlegt, noch nutze ich sie.
Ich habe allerdings ein Problem damit, wenn ich durch undifferenzierte und überspitzte Berichterstattung als ein rücksichtslose, mit Kettensäge bewaffnete Umweltsau dargestellt werde die regelmäßig Sprünge über unschuldige Rehkitze übt.
(Ja, wer breit und flach auf Leser zielt wird nur selten welche treffen die ihrerseits die genauer hinschauen.) 


PS: Ich bin kein Hirsch und kein Experte - aber das verschreckte Wild und den daraus entstehenden Wildverbiss halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang grob gesagt für Unsinn.
Beispielsweise treffe ich auf meinem Arbeitsweg fast täglich ein Rudel Rehe mitten auf einem vielbefahrenen, 3m breiten Weg.
Die lassen sich offensichtlich weder von den nächtlichen Radlern noch von einr vierspurigen Schnellstraße verschrecken stehen jeden Tag wieder da.
Um richtig Panik in ein Rudel zu bekommen braucht man meiner Meinung nach einen Hund - möglichst unangeleint.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juli 2009)

endlich mal was fundiertes. danke!


----------



## orscheler (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,

die Artikel in der Frankfurter Neuen Presse/Taunuszeitung bezüglich des MTB sind eigentlich immer ziemlich lächerlich und polemisch. Seit Beginn des Bikens im Taunus, d.h. seit Ende der 80er, gibt es in gewissen Abständen sehr einseitige negative Artikel gegen das MTB. 

Das ist meiner Meinung nach nur die persönliche Meinung des verantwortlichen Redakteurs und man sollte das ganze nicht zu ernst nehmen, auch wenn die negative Stimmungsmache den Anliegen der  Biker schadet. 

Gruß

Orscheler      

P.S.: Bikepark und/oder Sommerrodelbahn am Feldberg sind angeblich gestorben, da die Limeskommission ein gewichtiges Wörtchen mit zu reden hat und die angeblich noch nicht mal die Überquerung des Weltkulturerbes Limes per Brücke zulassen will.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> noch nicht mal die Überquerung des Weltkulturerbes Limes per Brücke zulassen will.[/QUOTE
> 
> weltkulturerbe und brücke geht nicht gut aus. siehe dresden...


----------



## sod (1. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> ..., da die Limeskommission ein gewichtiges Wörtchen mit zu reden hat und die angeblich noch nicht mal die Überquerung des Weltkulturerbes Limes per Brücke zulassen will.



Wenn dem so ist, wäre das auch ein schöner Punkt.
Ich persönlich kenne ein paar dutzend Wanderwege (WABs) und Straßen die die Limeslinie kreuzen.


----------



## tigerwoodzz (1. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir bereitet ein solcher Artikel zwar keine schlaflosen Nächte und ich gehöre mich auch nicht direkt zu der Gruppe der angesprochenen "Extrem-Biker" - wie auch immer der Autor diese definiert.
> Trotzdem möchte ich hier ein paar Gedanken loswerden, in der Hoffnung das ein Verantwortlicher Autor oder Redakteur für diesen oder vergleichbare Artikel hier ergebnisoffen mitliest.
> .....


 
Warum schreibt ihr denn nicht eine Gegendarstellung an die Zeitung oder andere regionale Zeitungen.
Vielleicht zieht ihr dann andere Leute mit ins Boot... 


Gruss Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (1. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> ...




 Klasse!


----------



## orscheler (1. Juli 2009)

Hi,

meinen Kommentar zum Thema Wildverbiß habe ich noch vergessen.

Es gibt einen Soll Wildbestand pro Hektar, den die Jagdpächter auch einhalten sollten, sprich genügend Wild abschießen. Die Jagdpächter möchten aber in der Regel dieses Soll überschreiten, denn je höher der Wildbestand desto mehr große Trophäen gibt es. 

Vor einiger Zeit habe ich gelesen (kann mich leider nicht an die genaue Quelle erinnern), daß diese Quote für Rotwild im Taunus um den Faktor drei überschritten wird und daß dies die Hauptursache für Wildverbiß sei.       

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## fastmike (1. Juli 2009)

eine anspruchsvolle und legale DH-strecke muss es im taunus geben,sonst geht es ewig so weiter!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. Juli 2009)

orscheler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Es gibt einen Soll Wildbestand pro Hektar, den die Jagdpächter auch einhalten sollten, sprich genügend Wild abschießen.
> Vor einiger Zeit habe ich gelesen daß diese Quote für Rotwild im Taunus um den Faktor drei überschritten wird und daß dies die Hauptursache für Wildverbiß sei.
> ...




Stimmt, 





aber bitte nicht schiessen


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2009)

... ja aber diese Rotwilds bewegen sich ja fast ausschließlich auf den Waldautobahnen
daher keine Bedrohung    Richie Schley ist wohl eher selten im Taunus unterwegs !?


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juli 2009)

Es gibt nur eine Lösung!

*HER MIT 2-3 LEGALEN DH/FR  STRECKEN AM NORDHANG!*

Tiere / Wanderer können sich darauf einstellen - haben Ihre Ruhe und wir biker endlich dass was im Taunus seit mind. 10 JAHREN fehlt!

*Die Gemeinden müssen einfach mal die Augen öffnen!!! HIER gibt es richtig Geld zu verdienen!*

Rhein Main Gebiet (A3/A5) ne bessere Verkehrsanbiendung gibt es doch nicht! Dann mal nur 1/3 der Investition ala Winterberg und halb Deutschland pilgert in den Taunus...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

Na ob ich > 40 Mio Besucher im Taunus haben will  Da wirds aber ganz schön eng am WE auf dem Feldi...


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2009)

... am besten wäre natürlich der Taunus Bike Park wäre nur für "Locals" 
    frankfurt ist nicht im taunus  (kleiner scherz)


----------



## The Brian (2. Juli 2009)

> HER MIR 2-3 LEGALEN DH/FR STRECKEN AM NORDHANG!



 - also Richtung Schmitten ?

Super !


----------



## Jeronimo (2. Juli 2009)

Klar,das ist eh Paltz ohne Ende!!! Ausserdem alle VErseucht,was soll da also noch kaputt gehen.PArkplätze gibbet da unten auch genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (2. Juli 2009)

The Brian schrieb:


> - also Richtung Schmitten ?
> 
> Super !



Normal! Da liegt doch eh alles brach...

Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, war dort (ehemalige Skipiste) auch der Bikepark (Konzeptvorschlag) geplant...


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2009)

also richtung oberreifenberg würde sich wirklich anbieten,
am nordhang entlang links rechts an der alten skipiste , liftscheise entlang kreuzend oder so,
aber eigentlich auch egal wo im Taunus,hauptsache es passiert was ...


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

aber auch da macht der limes (den wir ja sonst nirgends in der gegend angucken können) einen strich durch die rechnung. die verantwortlichen wollen ja nicht den status als weltkulturerbes aufs spiel setzen.

und da der feldberg eh am WE schon überlaufen ist, müsste man da auch ne lösung für finden. ne sperrung für motorräder geistert ja eh schon so rum, müssten dann nur noch die wanderer "umgelenkt" werden...


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juli 2009)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> aber auch da macht der limes (den wir ja sonst nirgends in der gegend angucken können) einen strich durch die rechnung. die verantwortlichen wollen ja nicht den status als weltkulturerbes aufs spiel setzen...



Limes-GAP!



habkeinnick schrieb:


> ne sperrung für motorräder geistert ja eh schon so rum...



Sehr gute Idee!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Limes-GAP!



oooh, super wieder was um das ich mich drücken könnte


----------



## neikless (2. Juli 2009)

ich denke da lassen sich lösungen finden
*biking ist doch WELTKULTUR*

ich denke wanderer und bike und andere lassen sich
gut miteinander unter einen hut bringen,
können gut seite an seite mit einander leben
ohne sich in die quere zu kommen ... ich denke
viele sind durchaus interessiert und neugierig,
so eine strecke würde sicher auch viel zuschauer anlocken
und nachwuchs fördern ... ganz einfach leute dazu bringen
raus zu gehen und natur zu erleben


das kiosk und der feldberghof würden sich 
sicher über die neuen kunden freuen sollten
die motorradfahrer wirklich am woe entfallen


----------



## DrMainhattan (8. Juli 2009)

"... Die permanente Beunruhigung des Wildes komme hinzu. ..."

Was ist mit den hunderten von Motorradfahrern, die die Serpentinen hochbrettern?!?
Was ist mit dem Förster und seiner Kettensäge - macht die keinen Lärm?!?

Macht halt den Feldberg ganz zu......


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Juli 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Macht halt den Feldberg ganz zu......



sag ich doch...nen großen zaun drumrum...nur der förster darf rein


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Aktuell ärgert man sich wohl anscheinend eher über eine andere Taunusbesucherfraktion: Klick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (8. Juli 2009)

> Aktuell ärgert man sich wohl anscheinend eher über eine andere Taunusbesucherfraktion: Klick!



Das ist ja der gleiche Bericht, wie der, um den`s hier geht !
Erstaunlich !


----------



## Deleted 68955 (8. Juli 2009)

Stimmt!

Wollte mal wissen, ob es noch Einer merkt!


----------



## floehsens (8. Juli 2009)

205 km/h

wenn man sich mal die motorleistung der supersportler anschaut, dann ist der fahrer doch eher verhalten gefahren! 

jetzt aber mal zurück zum thema:

auch hier wird wieder massiv gegen eine große interessengemeinschaft gewettert! anstatt mehr fläche auf dem feldbergplateau für die besucher mit motorrädern zu bauen und neuen anreiz für noch mehr besucher zu schaffen, werden wieder die seltsamstem überlegungen diskutiert. 
die biker sind sicherlich zahlende kundschaft auf dem feldberg. würde es mehr angebote der gastronomie, etc. geben, würden diese sicherlich sofort genutzt werden.

ich denke die verantwortlichen sehen einfach nicht die vermarktungsmöglichkeiten die der taunus zu bieten hat. diese würden sich sicherlich auch positiv auf das nähere umland auswirken. wenn es nur wenige arbeitsplätze schafft, dann sollte das doch schon ein erfolg sein.

ein einfacher lift, eine sommerrodelbahn, ein bikepark, oben und unten ein kleiner imbiss, ein sportverleih, die alte skipiste wieder fit gemacht für die paar tage im winter zum rodeln und skifahren.....
es gibt sicherlich noch sehr viel mehr dinge. 

es wird immer nur davon gesprochen alles vom taunus fernzuhalten. wenn alles immer nur geschützt wird, hat keiner was davon. 

nur der glückliche förster steht allein im wald und ***** sich einen.....

cheers...


----------



## sipaq (8. Juli 2009)

floehsens schrieb:


> auch hier wird wieder massiv gegen eine große interessengemeinschaft gewettert! anstatt mehr fläche auf dem feldbergplateau für die besucher mit motorrädern zu bauen und neuen anreiz für noch mehr besucher zu schaffen, werden wieder die seltsamstem überlegungen diskutiert.


Das Problem sind ja wohl kaum die fehlenden Motorrad-Parkplätze oben auf dem Feldi, sondern vielmehr die (kleine) Raser-Fraktion unter den Motorrad-Fahrern, die mit deutlich über 150 km/h und illegalen (weil extra lauten) Auspuffanlagen da hochröhren, dass man selbst in einem Kilometer Entfernung noch das Gefühl hat, die Teile würden in 2m Entfernung an einem vorbeifahren. 

Ich persönlich halte jeden Rennradfahrer, der freiwillig am Wochenende hoch zum Feldberg fährt für geistesgestört und masochistisch angehaucht.

Ich gebe Dir aber Recht, dass ein Fahrverbot deutlich zu weit geht. Man kann das Problem auch mit vermehrten Verkehrskontrollen oder festen Geschwindigkeitsmessanlagen in den Griff bekommen. Nur muss man das halt auch wollen.


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2009)

... ich fände ein wochenend fahrverbot für Motorräder gar nicht so schlecht ...
in anderen regionen gibt es damit gute erfahrungen
und am woe kann man am feldberg ohnehin nicht vernünftig fahren (nur posen)
da wie bereits gesagt zu viel verkehr radler wandere usw die straßen "unsicher" machen.

daher wäre MTbiker sicher gern gesehene Kunden/Gäste die Zielgruppe der Zukunft


----------



## habkeinnick (8. Juli 2009)

Doch nix lesenswertes ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (8. Juli 2009)

Einen Bikepark a la Winterberg wird es am Feldberg sicherlich nicht geben.

Was schon super wäre: Offizielle Downhill/Freeridestrecke ähnlich vielerorts in den Alpen. An Wegkreuzungen mit Barrieren, damit man nicht über den Weg heizen kann und Warnschildern, damit die Wanderer diese Strecke meiden. 

Ob man dann mit Bus, PKW-Shuttle oder Muskelkraft zum Start kommt ist egal. 

Es wäre sicherlich die günstigste Variante, so wie es bei einer legalen "Rinne" der Fall wäre.


----------



## neikless (8. Juli 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Einen Bikepark a la Winterberg wird es am Feldberg sicherlich nicht geben.



das befürchte ich auch, auch wenn sogar Potenzial für weit mehr wäre
eine oder am liebsten zwei-drei Strecken wäre schon toll !
was sich dann wie entwickelt oder nicht ... steht in den Sternen!


----------



## The Brian (9. Juli 2009)

Was hat die Strecke in Boppard (wurde legalisiert), was der Strecke am Feldberg fehlt ?
Mal abgesehen von Leuten, die sich anscheinend organisieren können.

Gibt`s da irgendwelche "umweltschutzrechtlichen" Gründe oder haften die Bopparder anders oder was ?

Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## oldrizzo (9. Juli 2009)

...verantwortliche vom forst und den gemeinden die nach langem, zähem ringen und einigen rückschlägen doch ja zur strecke gesagt haben.


----------



## fastmike (9. Juli 2009)

boppard hat zudem auch noch richtig viel geld bekommen,für den bau der strecke


----------



## Moi (10. Juli 2009)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> diese können jedoch preiswert angefordert werden.
> ich morse sie euch gerne mit meiner grubenlampe zu.



ich bitte ausdrücklichst darum.


----------



## xtccc (11. Juli 2009)

gestern am altkönig...


----------



## floehsens (11. Juli 2009)

oh man...

jetzt gehts wohl los.


----------



## neikless (11. Juli 2009)

hm das hab ich noch nicht gesehen ...
mir ist heute beim wandern mit Hund (angeleint) noch eins aufgefallen:
der Wald im Taunus ist neben den Waldwegen auch von Loipen
für Langlaufski durchzogen, diese werden wenn überhaupt 
jährlich nur wenige tage genutz , trotzdem wurde um diese zu errichten
massiv Einsatz betrieben , um eine oder mehrere Bike Strecken
zu errichten wäre deutlich weniger Natur zu beschädigen.
komisch ist auch das die Störung des Wildes und der Natur wenn es um Skifahrer und Wanderer
geht scheinbar zu vernachlässigen ist , der Forst keinen Schaden zu nehmen scheint, 
wenn allerdings Mountainbiker diese oder ähnliche Wege nutzen bedeutet das ganz selbstverständlich
die totale Zerstörung und Gefährdung für alles was lebet und natürlich den Weltfrieden!

ich denke um ein Umdenken möglich zu machen muß zunächst mal das 
Kettensägen-schwingende-alles-vernichtentem-bösartige-rücksichtslose-MonsterMoutainbiker Bild
aus den Köpfen der Verantwortlichen und der Gesellschaft verschwinden, 
um zu erkennen das MTBiker wie Wanderer und andere Waldnutzer
ein Recht darauf haben ihrem Sport und Leidenschaft im vorsichtigen Umgang mit der
Natur nachkommen können.


----------



## fastmike (11. Juli 2009)

bei den freeridern und downhillern haben die halt den optimalen SCHULDIGEN für alles was dem wald schadet,gefunden!von wegen leistungssportler,F1 piloten des mountainbikes,alles wahrlose freaks die die natur zerstören,ja is klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (11. Juli 2009)

Es geht dem Forst/Waldbesitzer halt ums Geld. Theoretisch könnte nach den neusten Zeitungsartikeln ja quasi ein Fußgänger den Forst, wegen eines verstauchten Knöchels durch ein Schlagloch auf dem Weg, verklagen. Dann sollen Sie halt an allen Einfahrten zum Taunus schreiben: Wandern, Biken, etc. auf eigene Gefahr. Punkt. 
Wenn ich dann in der Zeitung noch lese CDU, FDP. Grüne, etc. dann ist das doch alles klar! Schaut her was wir gutes für den Wald tun. Die Biker sollen die Trails meiden, damit wir bei der Holzernte in 10 Jahren mit unseren Harvestern jungfräulichen Boden zum umpflügen haben.

Habt Ihr mal gesehen wo die zwischen Altkönig und Feldberg Holz gemacht haben dieses Jahr? Da sieht es aus wie nach dem 1. Weltkrieg. In den riesigen Fahrrinnen haben sich bei den Gewittern Bäche gebildet und den Boden weggeschwemmt. 

Das ist doch alles eine Doppelmoral. Zum Kotzen!

Lasst uns die MtB-PArtei gründen.


----------



## Lupo (11. Juli 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Dann sollen Sie halt an allen Einfahrten zum Taunus schreiben: Wandern, Biken, etc. auf eigene Gefahr.



§§24 lesen:...Das Betreten des Waldes erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr; besondere Sorgfalts- und Verkehrssicherungspflichten des Waldbesitzers werden durch das Betreten des Waldes nicht begründet...


----------



## frankweber (11. Juli 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> gestern am altkönig...


 

bei dem Schild kommt man ja auf die idee das alle Mountainbiker schon mal was von der dimb gehört haben sollen denn die Regeln werden sicher nur von solchen beachtet, denen diese geläufig sind. 

Bei den Mitgliederzahlen der Dimb können das unmöglich alle Biker sein. 

Es gibt sicher viele Möglichkeiten in irgendeinen Trail einzufahren; steht dann an jeder Wegegabelung so ein Schild in Zukunft.?


Armes Deutschland!


----------



## xtccc (11. Juli 2009)

gestern auf dem altkönig war JEDE traileinfahrt mit dicken baumstämmen verbarrikadiert und mit so einen schild versehen...hab mind. 20 gezählt...


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Juli 2009)

Aus dem  Zeitungsartikel:

"[...]Das Waldbegehungsrecht gilt fÃ¼r alle Nutzergruppen, die den Wald, der zugleich auch Wirtschaftsraum ist, sorgsam behandeln. Radfahrer im Wald sind im Grunde deshalb auch unproblematisch â wenn sie auf festen Wegen fahren, waren sich alle Beteiligten einig.[...]"

Es ist doch schÃ¶n, das sich da alle beteiligten einig sind. Auch was das Waldbegehungsrecht betrifft. Ein "Erfolg" dÃ¼rfte es sein das es nicht um unsinnige Wegebreiten geht. Also was liegt da nÃ¤her als sich Ã¼ber einen entsprechenden Weg fÃ¼r MTB'ler einig zu werden der dann physikalisch gesehen wie alle anderen (Forst)-wege im Wald auch mitten durch den Wald geht. Nur eben 'offiziell' und etwas schmaler. Was bei Wanderpfaden mÃ¶glich und machbar ist das gilt auch fÃ¼rs MTB.

GruÃ


----------



## frankweber (11. Juli 2009)

Deeskalation stell ich mir anders vor. konstruktive Zusammenarbeit auch.

Klares signal zum wochenende, wo viele biker unterwegs sein werden.

Danke Hessenforst


----------



## neikless (11. Juli 2009)

Wenn es im Zuge der menschlichen Geschichte für ein Volk notwendig wird, die politischen Bande zu lösen ...

Wir halten diese Wahrheiten für selbstverständlich: Dass alle Menschen gleich geschaffen sind; dass sie von ihrem Schöpfer mit unveräußerlichen Rechten ausgestattet sind; dass dazu Leben, Freiheit und das Streben nach Glück gehören

Aber wenn eine lange Reihe von Mißbräuchen und Übergriffen, die stets das gleiche Ziel verfolgen, die Absicht erkennen läßt, sie absolutem Despotismus zu unterwerfen, so ist es ihr Recht, ja ihre Pflicht, eine solche Regierung zu beseitigen und neue Wächter für ihre künftige Sicherheit zu bestellen.

(US Unabhängigkeitserklärung)


----------



## Lucafabian (11. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Wenn es im Zuge der menschlichen Geschichte für ein Volk notwendig wird, die politischen Bande zu lösen ...
> 
> Wir halten diese Wahrheiten für selbstverständlich: Dass alle Menschen gleich geschaffen sind; dass sie von ihrem Schöpfer mit unveräußerlichen Rechten ausgestattet sind; dass dazu Leben, Freiheit und das Streben nach Glück gehören
> 
> ...


----------



## sipaq (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe das Ganze Altkönig-Debakel jetzt mal nebenan im Open Trails Forum der DIMB gepostet. Wer sich *konstruktiv* an der Diskussion beteiligen möchte, darf das gerne tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2009)




----------



## sod (12. Juli 2009)

Zu dem Post von neikless:
Da diese Zettel direkt neben den Wanderwegmarkierungen angebracht sind beziehen sie sich offensichtlich auf das *Verlassen dieser Wanderwege* durch Radler und Wanderer.


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2009)

Das hier wäre auch mal ein Thema um das sich unser Fostamt Gedanken machen sollte, da man sich ja scheinbar sehr um die Sicherheit der Waldnutzer bemüht.
Es ist schon fast eine alltägliche Sache das, ich nenne sie "WALDNAZIS" solche,
auf Mountainbiker zielenden Fallen aufstellen.
ein Klotz soll den Biker zu Fall bringen, der zeite, vorzugsweise mit spitzen Ästen,
das ganze möglichst schmerzhaft verstärken.
Das erfüllt den Tatbestand der vorsätzlichen Köperverletzung bishin zum Mord !
Da hier nicht nur billigend in Kauf genommen wird Menschen zu verletzen, nein
es wir vorsätzlich geplant und selbt schwerste Verletzungen bis hin zum Tode versucht
herbei zu führen.
Angesichts dessen was sich momentan am Altkönig abspielt ist es leider
jedoch nicht verwunderlich wenn sich manche kranke Seele durch das schlechten
Beispiel des Forstamtes zu solchen Taten inspirieren lässt, und sich wohl auch noch im Recht fühlt. Sorgt endlich für eine gerechte Lösung für Alle , ja Alle auch für MOUNTAINBIKER !!!



in der Zeitung wäre jetzt wieder von, von Bikern künstlich angelegten, "Rüttelstrecken" die Rede ...


----------



## frankweber (12. Juli 2009)

in der Tat wird es manch einem Stöckchenleger als Legitimation vorkommen, was das Forstamt als Vorlage gibt und das Gemaule wird genauso ätzend werden wie die immer wiederkehrende Aussage während der letzten tour de Dope, daß alle Radfahrer, die einen Berg hochfahren ja gedopt sind und so weiter und so fort.

Deeskalation ist was anderes - jetzt wird es sicher nicht lange dauern, bis der erste Biker, der mit Stöcken und Knüppeln von Wanderern bedroht wird ausrastet und sich wehrt. 

Hauptsache, die Motorradfahrer dürfen wieder ihre drei Groschen auf den Feldberg bringen.

Wir sollten uns da mal Gedanken machen, ob wir nicht mal unsere Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen und den direkt betroffenen Bewirtungen am Fuchstanz unsere Groschen entziehen. 

Kein Altkönig - kein Fuchstanz - kein Umsatz für Brendel und die andere Seite

.........wenn ich jetzt auf den Altkönig mein Rad hoch schiebe bin ich dann auch schon kriminell ?

Bei der sich abzeichnenden Veränderung des Moutainbikens hin zu einer sozial unerwünschten  gar kriminellen Handlung werden sicher die Bikeshops auch schwer leiden.

Früher mal gab es auch schon Ausgrenzungen aufgrund von Religion - sollen wir jetzt einem gelben Stern gleich der Hatz von Andersdenkenden ausgsetz werden.

Ich dachte mal wir hätten einen demokratischen Rechtsstaat.

Wir sollten in Großer Zahl die Waldwege mit Fahrrädern bevölkern, bis wir darauf auch nicht mehr fahren dürfen, weil die Fußgänger sich gestört fühlen.


----------



## bestmove (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Frank, nur mal am Rande, musste heute am Ende des oberen Teils von der "Ziege" diverse Stöckchen (schon kleinere Baumstämme) entfernen  sah nicht sehr professionell aus aber da hat wohl so ein netter Wandersmann versucht, ein paar Mountainbiker zu killen  Wäre ich zu schnell gewesen, was an der Stelle durchaus möglich ist, hätte es kein entkommen gegeben *rip* also schön Acht geben!!


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Nur ein kurzer Einwurf zu dem gemeinen Stöckchenhindernissen.
Man sollte es meiner Meinung nach mit der Aufregung darüber nicht übertreiben.
Wenn ich vor einem offensichtlichen Hindernis nicht ausweichen oder anhalten kann, bin ich zu schnell.
Dazu gibt es vielleicht wenige Ausnahmen an schwierigen, schlecht einsehbaren Stellen.
Strafbare absichten gibt es meines Erachtens ausschließlich wenn etwas als Fallen versteckt oder schwer sichtbar angebracht wird.
Bis dahin ist alles nur nervig und zeugt von Langeweile und einem eingeschränkten WeltBild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

... also für mich ist das reine Boshaftigkeit und hohem Maße strafbar ...
hatte auch schon in unübersichtlichen kurven Hindernisse wie verröstete Leitblanken, Glasscherben, angespitze Äste im Boden 
u.Ä. hier wird aktiv versucht Menschen zu verletzten, darüber hinaus nicht all zu weit gedacht da diese Wege auch von z.B. Mutter mit Kind Kinderwaagen und Hund genutzt werden, für diese ist soetwas sicherlich auch schwierig ...


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn sowas vorkommt, unbedingt unmgehend anzeigen.
Das Foto unten ist aber in dem Zusammenhang ein schlechtes Beispiel.


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Wenn sowas vorkommt, unbedingt unmgehend anzeigen.
> Das Foto unten ist aber in dem Zusammenhang ein schlechtes Beispiel.


 

Man meint auf dem bild sogar schon einen bypass zu erkennen, ist also bei angemessener Geschwindigkeit lösbar die Aufgabe.

Vergrabene Flaschen oder Stahldornen Maschendraht und Ähnliches ha
ben in der Tat eine andere Qualität.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Krasser Naturschutz - Nägel in die Bäume hauen - Super Sache das!

Na ja mal schauen wie lange die Schilder noch so hängen, denn wo kein Schild, da kein illegaler trail...


----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Na ja mal schauen wie lange die Schilder noch so hängen, denn wo kein Schild, da kein illegaler trail...



na ganz so ists auch nicht...unwissenheit schütz vor strafe nicht!


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

das war ja nur ein Beispiel da ich gestern rein zufällig mal die Knipse dabei hatte um bilder zu machen ...


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Ich denke auch man kann die markierten Wanderwege weiterhin fahren und dann auch so argumentieren, dass das Schild vor dem Verlassen des Weges warnt.
Die Südflanke des Altkönigs ist auf den Wegen zugeschüttet mit Glasscherben. Stell sich einer vor die Mutter mit Kinderwagen bekommt einen Platten, oder ein Hund verletzt sich das Pfötchen. Tierschänder!


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> das war ja nur ein Beispiel da ich gestern rein zufällig mal die Knipse dabei hatte um bilder zu machen ...


 

wir hatten dich schon richtig verstanden


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Ich denke auch man kann die markierten Wanderwege weiterhin fahren und dann auch so argumentieren, dass das Schild vor dem Verlassen des Weges warnt.
> Die Südflanke des Altkönigs ist auf den Wegen zugeschüttet mit Glasscherben. Stell sich einer vor die Mutter mit Kinderwagen bekommt einen Platten, oder ein Hund verletzt sich das Pfötchen. Tierschänder!


 

die Glasscherben sind aber vo den Naturfreunden, die da oben im Schlafsack übernachten ( müssen) weil sie zu besoffen sind wieder runter zu laufen.

Das Hinweisschild, welches  das "wilde campieren" etc verbietet  und das Zerstören von Glasflaschen, ebenfalls sollte der Forst dann auch anbringen. Sieht dann aus, wie am Schwarzen Brett.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Wie sieht es denn auf dem Feldberg und dem kleinen Feldi aus? Hängen da mittlerweile auch die Schilder von den Forstnazis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Forststapo!


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Man muss nun aber auch mal eine Lanze für den Forst brechen. Dessen Aufgabe ist es langfristig die Holzbewirtschaftung zu planen. Grundlage sind Äonen von Richtlinien, Gesetzen und Verordnungen. 

Spass und Freude im Wald durch Sport ist etwas abstraktes für den Forstbeamten. Ich habe neulich ein Gespräch mit einem Vertreter dieser Zunft gehabt. Dabei ging es um ein anderes Thema, und er sprach immer von "Erholungssuchenden". Es war offensichtlich, dass dieser Wortschatz aus irgendeiner schriftlichen Anweisung in das Vokabular gespeist wurde, denn Verständniss hatte er keines dafür.

Die Idee die Gastronomie zu boykottieren finde ich sehr gut. Im Endeffekt sind wir auch ein Interesse der Wirte und Bikeshops. Die können sich dafür auch mal Stark machen. Gäbe es eine legale Strecke für die Bergabfraktion, gäbe es mehr Verschleiss am Bike und damit ist nicht gerade wenig Geld zu verdienen.

Alle Argumente in diversen polemischen Zeitungsartikel vergessen, wie hier schon vielfach erwähnt, die anderen Waldnutzer. Wanderer machen auch viel Erosion und hinterlassen überall ihren Müll. Frei laufende Hunde hetzten das Wild. 

MAl ehrlich: Wenn ein Biker kommt, geht das Reh 50 MEter weiter in Deckung und kommt nach 5 Minuten wieder zurück, weil es weiß, dass der Biker kein Fressfeind ist. Nachdem ein Hund durch das Unterholz gewetzt ist, stehen die Tiere unter Schock und kommen eventuell mehrere Stunden nicht mehr. Wer verbietet Hunde im Wald?


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Die Idee die Gastronomie zu boykottieren finde ich sehr gut. Im Endeffekt sind wir auch ein Interesse der Wirte und Bikeshops. Die können sich dafür auch mal Stark machen. Gäbe es eine legale Strecke für die Bergabfraktion, gäbe es mehr Verschleiss am Bike und damit ist nicht gerade wenig Geld zu verdienen.



Bin ich auch dafür - vielleicht sollten wie sogar von unserem demokratischen Recht gebrauch machen und eine richtige Bikerdemo an den Start bringen...

Wanderwege blockieren (Was die können, können wir schon lange) und vielleicht selbst ein paar schöne bunte Schilder (Dieser trail ist LEGAL / Wandern verboten /Für Forstmaschinen gesperrt usw. ) designen, die wir dann im Wald verteilen (NEIN, NICHT NAGELN)...! 

*DER WALD IST FÜR ALLE DA!!!*


----------



## bestmove (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür - vielleicht sollten wie sogar von unserem demokratischen Recht gebrauch machen und eine richtige Bikerdemo an den Start bringen...
> 
> Wanderwege blockieren (Was die können, können wir schon lange) und vielleicht selbst ein paar schöne bunte Schilder (Dieser trail ist LEGAL / Wandern verboten /Für Forstmaschinen gesperrt usw. ) designen, die wir dann im Wald verteilen (NEIN NICHT NAGELN)...!
> 
> *DER WALD IST FÜR ALLE DA!!!*



Bin ich dabei! Im anderen Thread scheint die Dimb aktiv zu werden, wie auch immer, Zeit und Ort posten und ich bin definitiv am Start! Gern auch mit Kettensäge


----------



## gipfelbiker (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>



Ich finde, es wirkt doch höchst unprofessionell, wenn der Urheber von einem solchen Schild nicht in der Lage zu sein scheint, fehlerfrei zu schreiben.  Dies erweckt den Eindruck, dass das Schild gar nicht von offizieller Seite stammen kann.


----------



## Moi (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür - vielleicht sollten wie sogar von unserem demokratischen Recht gebrauch machen und eine richtige Bikerdemo an den Start bringen...



Halte ich für eine gute Idee. Vllt kann man ja mit der DIMB was auf die Beine stellen. Ich kann mich auch gerne aktiv partizipieren.

Das ganze muss aber auf jeden Fall friedlich und ohne Kettensägen stattfinden, da dadurch das Bild vom bösen Biker nur verstärkt wird.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

ja bin dabei ... aber bitte erst im august bin bis dahin im urlaub.

Auf einer Demo sollte es vor allem um Aufklärung gehen
und wir ein positives Zeichen setzten !


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Im Endeffekt sind doch die Wanderwege "feste" offizielle Wege. Also schon mal zum Glück kein generelles Trail-Verbot. 

Was mich so langsam aber echt total nervt und einfach unglaublich ist: Downhiller, Freerider und auch Freerider "light" (Menschen die nichts schwierigeres als die Verhältnisse am Altkönig fahren würden)...

... diese Sportlergruppe lechzt und giert gerade danach im Rhein-Main-Gebiet kommerzialisiert zu werden. Und keinen interessiert es so richtig! 
Alle sind es leid, dass Trails verblockt oder abgerissen werden. Gäbe es eine vernünftige kommerzielle Alternative, viele würden dieses Angebot liebend wahrnehmen!

Und wenns das in unserer Gegend nicht sein soll, dann wenigstens hier und da eine "offizielle" Abfahrt für verschiedene Könner-Stufen.

Im Endeffekt sind die Leute, welche sich auf die "schwierigen" Trails am Altkönig wagen total in der Minderzahl. Darüber ist man sich ja hier auch einig. Das Bild vom "Mountainbiker" in den Köpfen der Gegner entsteht wie geschildert auf den Forstautobahnen. Also sollten wir jetzt bloß nicht trotzig auftreten, sondern höflich. 
Auf den Trails gilt: Der von oben kommende muss anhalten und den von unten kommenden warten lassen. Die Leute rechnen damit gar nicht und sind völlig positiv überrascht, wenn man dann noch ordentlich guten Tag sagen kann.

Leider beobachtet man auf den WABs oft Biker in knallbuntem Aldi-Lykra, kein Helm, die voll Stoff zwischen den Wanderern durchfahren. 

Die Vorurteile gegen uns können kaum von Bikern auf Trails kommen, denn auf den Trails im Taunus begegnet mir auch am Wochenende so gut wie nie ein Wanderer. Die sind nämlich alle auf den WABs.

Der Altkönig ist Naturschutzgebiet. Einige "wilde" Trails sind dort in den letzten Jahren entstanden und haben sich etabliert. Nur, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren es Wanderer, die diese Trails "angelegt" haben. Das hat beim Forst natürlich keiner bemerkt!

Von wegen Naturschutzgebiet und Denkmalschutz sollten wir am Altkönig die Klappe nicht zu weit aufreissen, solange man auf den Wander-Trails fahren darf. Sollte dies uns nicht mehr erlaubt werden, will man uns komplett verarschen!

Was ich aber immer weniger glaube kann: Bei anderen Sportarten werden für Sport-Ausübungsplätze tausende und Millionen versemmelt. Und wir wollen teilweise sogar freiwillig zahlen. Ich kenne so viele Beachvolleyballplätze die vor 10 Jahren hingebaut wurden und nun zugewuchert sind. Wieviel versickert permanent in Sportplätzen die unrentabel sind...? Wir sind halt doch ne Randsportgruppe!


----------



## picard (13. Juli 2009)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Leider beobachtet man auf den WABs oft Biker in knallbuntem Aldi-Lykra, kein Helm, die voll Stoff zwischen den Wanderern durchfahren.



Das sind nicht nur die "Aldi-Klamottenträger" sondern auch die sog. Downhiller mit Fullface-Helmen. So gesehen am vorletzten WE auf dem Feldberg. Dort ist eine Gruppe Downhiller mit blockierenden Reifen durch die Spaziergänger durchgefahren und in den XT-Trail eingebogen. So eine Show fördert bestimmt nicht das Verständnis der Wanderer gegenüber den Mountainbikern. (Dies trifft aber nicht auf alle Downhiller zu)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. Juli 2009)

bleibt konstruktiv....wir müssen alle an einem strang ziehen!


----------



## Hot Rod1 (13. Juli 2009)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> bleibt konstruktiv....wir müssen alle an einem strang ziehen!



so siehts mal aus 
schließlich haben  wir alle (oder fast alle) das gleiche ziel: wir wollen unsere sportart in ruhe ausüben ohne dabei vom bike geschossen zu werden. 
also: ONE LOVE!


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass die meisten "hier lesenden" lokalen Biker sich der Problematik bewusst sind und sich daher auch nicht wie die Axt im Walde verhalten. Aber leider ist es vielen anderen einfach egal. Was also tun? Vom Rad holen und den Hintern versohlen?


----------



## frankweber (13. Juli 2009)

Wo der uwe recht hat da hat er recht.

Im Übrigen ist die soziale Reife nicht an der Wertigkeit der Ausrüstung zu erkennen.
auch nicht am Federweg.
Die reinen Hobbyfahrer, die es gar nicht als sport erkennen mtb zu fahren sind sicher schlechter informiert und hier könnten wir auch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und solche Leute informieren, wie das auf Wanderer wirkt, wenn man 10 cm an deren Rücken vorbeirast oder was aus dem oberen Körperende wird wenn bei solchen Geschwindigkeit der Baum im Weg ist.

Da sollte man aufklären, denn Rauchen kann auch tödlich sein, ebenso wie Helmverweigern, oder unkontrolliertes Rasen zwischen lebenden "Hindernissen".


----------



## mr-Lambo (13. Juli 2009)

Natürlich wollte ich jetzt nichts gegen Aldi-Klamotten und so weiter sagen! Da seht ihr, wie man selbst schon pauschalisiert!

Frank hat es da besser getroffen:

"Hobbyfahrer, die es gar nicht als sport erkennen mtb zu fahren". Und "Sport" bringt eben auch etwas von sportlichen Verhalten mit sich. 

... ich habe gestern wieder so viele gesehen auf die diese Aussage zuzutreffen scheint. Einer hat mich am Staufen fast umgesäbelt. Und dann kommt diese Frau mit dem nicht angeleinten Hund, der mich dann auch noch in den Weg gelaufen ist (ich bin bergauf gefahren mit 4 KM/H) und die alte keift mich an, von wegen keine Klingel am Rad. Dabei hatte ich eine Klingel und die Frau kam von vorne.

... die Leute differenzieren einfach nicht,  ... wie auch.

Genausowenig differenziert der Förster. Für Förster sind wir, wie Nordic-Walking-Sportler, "neumodischer Kram". Auch wenns MtB schon seit 30 Jahren gibt. Aber Wanderer waren eben früher da und haben die große Lobby. Das kam zumindest neulich bei meinem Forst-Gespräch raus. Da gings primär nicht um Mtb, aber über "uns" wurde sehr abfällig geredet. Eben als wären wir einfach asoziale Deppen und keine differenzierten Menschen. Und dort müssen wir ansetzen. D.h., auch wenns schwerfällt keine neuen Sprünge etc. in den Schonungen und Monokulturen bauen.

Cool wäre es eigentlich, wenn die DIMB, nach Rücksprache mit dem Forst die Trail-Rules neben die oben gezeigten Schilder hängen würde. Das würde dem Forst evtl. signalisieren, dass wir nicht prinzipiell verantwortungslos sind!


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

Leute ich bin ziemlich fassungslos, nun hat es auch die wohl seit jahrhunderten
genutzen Wege in Königstein, rund um die Falkensteiner Burg (Burgberg), erwischt,
konnte meinen Augen heute kaum glauben. So sieht also Naturschutz aus ?
Felsen um die Burg herum zerhakt aus dem boden gerissen, furchen durch den Waldboden gezogen wie als ob man mit einem Panzer durch den Wald fährt und Krieg spielt, Löcher, Bäume Geröll wild durcheinander geworfen.
Diese Wege sperren zu wollen ist völlig utopisch , krank !















sogar Müll wird an Ort und Stelle liegen gelassen ... ohne Worte hier die Bilder
die ich mit meinem Handy gemacht habe daher keine gute Qualtität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe das Schild nicht, da ist doch ein Weg...


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Schild nicht, da ist doch ein Weg...


Ja genau - Weg gut. Diesen Weg verlassen (egal ob mit Rad oder zu Fuß)  nicht gut.


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

das kann man nicht verstehen
es wird immer wieder von illegal von biker angelegten Strecken gesprochen ...
bitte, aber was hat das damit zu tun das bestehende feste (wander)wege gesperrt werden ?


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

sod schrieb:


> Ja genau - Weg gut. Diesen Weg verlassen (egal ob mit Rad oder zu Fuß)  nicht gut.



schön wäre es , es so zu deuten ,drüber steht aber das dieser trail illegal ist


----------



## DaBot (13. Juli 2009)

Unfassbar!


----------



## M0g13r (13. Juli 2009)

wir brauchen ne grössere lobby

das hat doch so alles keinen sinn .... hat ja bei der rinne schon nicht geklappt :\

wie wäre es mit SternTV odda sowas die setzen sich doch öfters mal für so sachen ein ......

mehr publikum und öffentlichen druck bekommst sonnst nur schwer

nur so als idee


----------



## maple leaf (13. Juli 2009)

M0g13r schrieb:


> wir brauchen ne grössere lobby
> 
> das hat doch so alles keinen sinn .... hat ja bei der rinne schon nicht geklappt :\
> 
> ...



Ja man - schickt die Supernanny zum Oberförster...!


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

Förster sucht Frau !!!


----------



## floehsens (13. Juli 2009)

ich bin mal gespannt wann man hier im forum zum ersten mal hört das einer wirklich eine satte strafe zahlen muss. die scheinen ja richtig ernst zu machen. 

aber mal im ernst:
wie soll sowas denn ablaufen? geht die polizei jetzt zu fuß auf kleinen wanderwegen auf streife oder legt sich dort mit einem radar-blitzgerät auf die lauer? 
wenn mich einer im wald auf dem bike sieht kann er sich ja schlecht mein kennzeichen aufschreiben. auch meinen namen werde ich demjenigen im vorbeifahren wohl kaum zurufen. 
und sollte es soweit kommen das man vom bike gerissen wird, dann ist das was danach mit ihm passiert notwehr:

Paragraph 32 StGB - Notwehr  
1.Wer eine Tat begeht, die durch Notwehr geboten ist, handelt nicht rechtswidrig.  
2.Notwehr ist die Verteidigung, die erforderlich ist um einen gegenwärtigen
rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden. 

ich mach mir da nicht allzu große sorgen.
vielleicht fühlt sich das forstbeamtentum durch die jetzige aktion ersteinmal beruhigt und man hört nichts mehr davon. 
spätestens anfang herbst sind alle schilder vom winde verweht und alles geht seinen gewohnten gang...

ach keine ahnung. ich kann das alles irgendwie nicht so recht einordnen.

cheers


----------



## floehsens (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Förster sucht Frau !!!



oder lieber mal förstertausch.

einer aus dem taunus mit einem aus winterberg oder bad wildbad!! das wäre sicherlich sehr lehrreich für beide! 

cheers..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

am besten noch " die Auswanderer" paar Jahre Canada 
und dann kann er wieder "Rückwandern" 
ich verspreche euch er wird ein neuer/besserer Mensch sein , und wir auch


----------



## floehsens (13. Juli 2009)

haha. hab da noch was gefunden:

Paragraph 33 StGB - Notwehrüberschreitung  
Überschreitet der Verteidiger die Grenzen der Notwehr aus Verwirrung, Furcht oder Schrecken, so wird er nicht bestraft. 




ps: ich mach nur spaß, möchte die gemüter nicht unnötig aufheizen.
ich persönlich stehe für deeskalation, aber ein bisschen spaß und sarkasmus dem "feindbild" gegenüber muss schon sein. 

also alle mal chillen und cheers....


----------



## sod (13. Juli 2009)

Nur weil ich *momentan* wirklich *glaube* einen Sinn erkannt zu haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6126105#post6126105


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

gibt es einen paragraphen das ich keine Angst haben darf ?
Zu den angekündigten Geld-Strafen, ist es verwunderlich das
Biker das Weite suchen und nicht gewillt sind auf einen netten small talk
mit dem Förster wenn man im Vorfeld dermaßen verwirrt, kriminalisiert und
bedroht wird, dazu mit einer saftigen Geldstrafe rechen muss ??? da soll ich anhalten ?
Wo es nicht mal klare Regeln gibt, nur Willkür und Hass,
mitten im Wald wo mir kein Schwein helfen würde ????
ich weiss ja nicht was der mit mir tut, der Mensch ist schließlich bewaffnet &
potenziell gewaltbereit ... also ich hab ab heute ANGST vorm grünen MANN


----------



## Kirschblotze (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ab jetzt immer 50.000 Kröten dabei, wenn ich auf dem Alden fahre.

Ich verstehe echt nicht, wo das Problem ist


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hÃ¶rt doch mal mit den 50.000â¬ auf  Das sind Maximalstrafen fÃ¼r ganz andere Sauereien, AltÃ¶l ins NSG kippen oder so oder Ã¤hnliches


----------



## Kirschblotze (14. Juli 2009)

Na, was meinst Du wo ich meine Bremsen entlüfte 

Spaß beiseite, habe gerade im anderen Thread mitbekommen, dass schon Kontakt zum Forstamt besteht. Und es hört sich erstmal konstruktiv an.

Wäre wünschenswert, wenn es von beiden Seiten konstruktiv bleiben würde. Ein bisschen Verständnis hier und ein bisschen da, und schon findet man eine Lösung mit der beide Seiten Leben können.

Kann doch irgendwie nicht soooo schwierig sein. Einfach nur die Extremen auf beiden Seiten ausblenden, und schon könnte es klappen.

Ich würde mich freuen, den Alden demnächst wieder "legal" und mit reinem Gewissen befahren zu dürfen.


----------



## sipaq (14. Juli 2009)

Hier ist der aktuelle Statusbericht von Thomas Kleinjohann, Präsident der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike). Der Treffpunkt wurde allerdings auf *11 Uhr *verschoben, damit die Jüngeren unter uns (die noch mehr Schlaf brauchen) auch dabei sein können.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2009)

mit schaufel und säge oder erst mal ohne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2009)

wissefux schrieb:


> mit schaufel und säge oder erst mal ohne



Lieber ohne.
Motorsägen und schweres Raumgerät hat der Forst selber,
um die Trails wieder zu öffnen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Oder um widerborstige Radikal-Legalizer unauffällig kleinzuhäckseln


----------



## haihoo (14. Juli 2009)

Stellt das Verbarrikadieren von Wegen nicht eine grobe Verletzung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht dar???? Was würde passieren wenn Schilder abgerissen weden und jemand einen Salto über so eine Barrikade macht?

Begriff Verkehrssicherungspflicht
Der in der Rechtssprechung entwickelte Begriff der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht umschreibt die  Verpflichtung des Grundeigentümers alle jene Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit von seinem Grundstück keine Gefahren ausgehen oder zumindest Sorge zutragen, dass die notwendigen Vorkehrungen zum Schutz Dritter rechtzeitig getroffen werden. Gemäß der OGH Rechtssprechung wird die Haftung nach § 1319 ABGB auch auf Bäume ausgedehnt (MietSlg 35.260; SZ 59/121; ZVR 2002/21; SZ 74/78; REISCHAUER in RUMMEL, ABGB § 1319 Rz 11; KOZIOL, Haftpflichtrecht II 395; HARRER in SCHWIMANN, ABGB § 1319 Rz 16) ausgedehnt. Diese Verpflichtung wird durch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Schadenseintritts, die Möglichkeit zur Gefahrenabwehr und die Zuständigkeit zur Gefahrenabwehr bestimmt.


----------



## HelmutK (14. Juli 2009)

haihoo schrieb:


> Begriff Verkehrssicherungspflicht
> Der in der Rechtssprechung entwickelte Begriff der Verkehrssicherheitspflicht umschreibt die Verpflichtung des Grundeigentümers alle jene Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit von seinem Grundstück keine Gefahren ausgehen oder zumindest Sorge zutragen, dass die notwendigen Vorkehrungen zum Schutz Dritter rechtzeitig getroffen werden. Gemäß der OGH Rechtssprechung wird die Haftung nach § 1319 ABGB auch auf Bäume ausgedehnt (MietSlg 35.260; SZ 59/121; ZVR 2002/21; SZ 74/78; REISCHAUER in RUMMEL, ABGB § 1319 Rz 11; KOZIOL, Haftpflichtrecht II 395; HARRER in SCHWIMANN, ABGB § 1319 Rz 16) ausgedehnt. Diese Verpflichtung wird durch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Schadenseintritts, die Möglichkeit zur Gefahrenabwehr und die Zuständigkeit zur Gefahrenabwehr bestimmt.


 
Das gilt so allerdings nur für Österreich (OGH = Oberster Gerichtshof in Wien, ABGB = österreichisches Allgemeines Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch) und kann so nicht ohne weiteres auf Deutschland übertragen werden. Insbesondere im Bereich der Betretungsrechte in Wald und Natur sowie der Haftung der Grundeigentümer gibt es teils gravierende Unterschiede. Die deutschen Zivilgerichte sind in Bezug auf Bäume, die *im*(!) Wald quer (oder sonstwie) auf Wegen liegen oder auf diese (und dort parkende Autos) fallen der Meinung, dass dies für den Wald eine typische Gefahr darstellt und weisen daher Schadenersatzansprüche gegen private oder öffentliche Waldbesitzer regelmäßig zurück.


----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Oder um widerborstige Radikal-Legalizer unauffällig kleinzuhäckseln



Nanana, das liest sich ja wie ein Treatment für einen feinen Horrorfilm in deutschen Gefilden, in dem eine Mountainbikegruppe 'dezimiert' wird.  

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was die Herren Eigentümer und Behördenvertreter geritten hat, aber im persönlichen Gespräch hatte ich einen netten Eindruck gewonnen.

Die aktuelle Entwicklung mit den vielen Telefonaten und E-Mails im Hintergrund scheinen ja Wirkung zu zeigen. 

Hoffentlich halten wir es nachher mit Shakespeares "Viel Lärm um nichts".


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub hier tritt auch das "Internet-Phänomen" zu Tage: Man kennt sich nicht, man sieht sich nicht, man kennt nur jeweils die Spuren der Gegenseite. Da ist die Hemmschwelle niedrig.

Genau wie das angebliche Zitat eines Waldeigentümers, dass er solang Bäume auf den Weg schmeißt bis wir merken das wir schlicht nicht erwünscht sind so auch mancher Biker, der Förster gleich als Nazis beschimpft.
Alle mal zusammen in die Kneipe n schönes Weizen zischen, dann hört man sowas pauschal hasserfülltes so schnell nicht mehr, wetten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (14. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier tritt auch das "Internet-Phänomen" zu Tage: Man kennt sich nicht, man sieht sich nicht, man kennt nur jeweils die Spuren der Gegenseite. Da ist die Hemmschwelle niedrig.
> 
> Genau wie das angebliche Zitat eines Waldeigentümers, dass er solang Bäume auf den Weg schmeißt bis wir merken das wir schlicht nicht erwünscht sind so auch mancher Biker, der Förster gleich als Nazis beschimpft.
> *Alle mal zusammen in die Kneipe n schönes Weizen zischen, dann hört man sowas pauschal hasserfülltes so schnell nicht mehr, wetten? *



Yepp, man hätte die privaten Gespräche nach der Generalversammlung doch gut nutzen können, direkt zu einem runden Tisch einzuladen. Im kleinen Kreis mit MTBvD, DIMB und den ortansässigen Vereinen und Locals. Dann die Ansichten, Meinungen und Probleme auf den Tisch. Und den größten gemeinsamen Nenner als neuen status quo fixieren. Danach eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und somit ein Gewinn für alle Seiten.

Naja, Hauptsache gemeinsam miteinanderreden und vereinbaren statt einseitig sperren oder illegale Bauwerke/Trails errichten.


----------



## haihoo (14. Juli 2009)

tja wenn da eh nie/nich gehaftet werden muss könnte man zum schluss kommen daß die verkehrssicherungspflicht hier lediglich als vorwand benutzt wird oder.....


----------



## mr-Lambo (14. Juli 2009)

rrrichtig! 

Wobei, die gesperrten Trails im Naturschutzgebiet schon auf Verständnis stoßen. Aber ... warum war das so viele Jahre lang egal?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier tritt auch das "Internet-Phänomen" zu Tage: Man kennt sich nicht, man sieht sich nicht, man kennt nur jeweils die Spuren der Gegenseite. Da ist die Hemmschwelle niedrig.
> 
> Genau wie das angebliche Zitat eines Waldeigentümers, dass er solang Bäume auf den Weg schmeißt bis wir merken das wir schlicht nicht erwünscht sind so auch mancher Biker, der Förster gleich als Nazis beschimpft.
> Alle mal zusammen in die Kneipe n schönes Weizen zischen, dann hört man sowas pauschal hasserfülltes so schnell nicht mehr, wetten?



schöne wäre es, aber leider ist die Wirklichkeit doch ein wenig anders.
Bombenkrater und Isartrails sind ja leider von der "Wirklichkeit" überrollt worden!


----------



## haihoo (14. Juli 2009)

wo is der unterschied ob einer über legal in den weg geschmissene bäume oder eine illegale schanzen fällt?


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. Juli 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> schöne wäre es, aber leider ist die Wirklichkeit doch ein wenig anders.
> Bombenkrater und Isartrails sind ja leider von der "Wirklichkeit" überrollt worden!



Noch sind wir hier in Hessen und das ist auch gut so. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Hesse bisi anders ticken als die Bayern, vor allem wenns um Ordnungshüter, Beamte, und ähnliches geht.

@haihoo: Die simple Richtigkeit deiner Aussage ist kaum zu bezweifeln aber wenn alles in Deutschland so einfach wär


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Juli 2009)

doppelt gedrückt !!!


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (14. Juli 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> , dass die Hesse bisi anders ticken als die Bayern, vor allem wenns um Ordnungshüter, Beamte, und ähnliches geht.



klär mich auf über den Unterschied, vor allem wenns um Ordnungshüter, Beamte, und ähnliches geht.


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2009)

Hessen - Freies Land
Bayern - Polizei Staat 

 bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen
ist ist aber durchaus so das Bayern die Staatgewalten konservativer duchsetzt.

hessen und andere bundesländer sind da vielleicht ein tick liberaler, offener & oder kompromissbereit ...
wollen wir hoffen das es in diesem Fall so ist !


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> Hessen - Freies Land
> Bayern - Polizei Staat
> 
> bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen
> ...



Das lasse ich mal so stehen!
Aber was den Volksungehorsam angeht, da sind die Bayern aber der Maßstab!
Schau Dir die Proteste der Landwirte an, die Reaktion auf Straßenneubauten, die Gegenwehr gegen die weitere Startbahn am Flughafen, die Gegenwehr gegen das Rauchverbot (wobei das für mich dumm ist) uvm..

Und ich kenne in Deutschland mittlerweile viele Wegesperrungen die nur den MTBler ausschließen und in den betroffenen Region ist fast nix passiert.
Da war doch die Demo gegen den Bombenkraterabriss ein starkes Zeichen.
Ok, Gleichstand, "die Hessen kommen" hoffentlich auch aus der Deckung, denn nur gemeinsam sind wir stark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (15. Juli 2009)

ach wenn ich alleine an die zugfahrt durch bayern denke, da hat die schaffneuse bestimmend ausgedrückt:"hier in bayern diskutieren wir nicht!"


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ach wenn ich alleine an die zugfahrt durch bayern denke, da hat die schaffneuse bestimmend ausgedrückt:"hier in bayern diskutieren wir nicht!"



Naja wür mich auch auf keine Diskussion einlassen, wenn ich kein Hochdeutsch kannn.


----------



## theobviousfaker (15. Juli 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Naja wür mich auch auf keine Diskussion einlassen, wenn ich kein Hochdeutsch kannn.



Au, der hat gesessen  traurig aber wahr


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juli 2009)

allmählich sollte man diesen Thread zumachen - es wird unsachlich.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> allmählich sollte man diesen Thread zumachen - es wird unsachlich.



Unsachlich, das muss auch mal sein; das lenkt ein wenig von der Trauer über die Wegesperrungen ab.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (15. Juli 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ach wenn ich alleine an die zugfahrt durch bayern denke, da hat die schaffneuse bestimmend ausgedrückt:"hier in bayern diskutieren wir nicht!"



Einzelschicksal!


----------



## maple leaf (15. Juli 2009)

Warum denn bitte zumachen? Bissi smalltalk hat doch noch nie geschadet!

Oder hab ich was verpasst und die legale DH/FR Strecke existiert bereits?


----------



## fatcrobat (15. Juli 2009)

habe vor ca 10 minuten erfahren das es am sonntag einen trail beschau geben soll am altkönig und das einige trails platt gemacht wurden  
stimmt das


----------



## Hot Rod1 (15. Juli 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> allmählich sollte man diesen Thread zumachen - es wird unsachlich.



Das war klar das sich zu dem Statement ein Exil-Bayer meldet  
Schönen Abend noch Kulmi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitfuerplanb (16. Juli 2009)

Wieso nutzen wir eigentlich nicht diese furchtbare Situation endlich mal als Anlass, einen fetten Info-Tag - am Besten Sonntags Vormittags - auf dem Feldberg-Plateau zu veranstallten. Der DIMB als Hauptorganisator sollte einen Stand aufbauen, in einem übersichtlichen Flyer Din A 5 die Situation beschreiben, eine Lösung dort formulieren und wir als Gemeinschaft opfern einfach mal ein paar Stunden und missionieren freundlich rund um den Feldi und Altkönig alle Wanderer, Radler, Biker. Der DIMB könnte so auch gleich für Mitglieder werben (ich würde dort wahrscheinlich gleich oben mich einschreiben!), Bike-Shops als Sponsoren teilnehmen lasssen, wichtige Interessen-Vertreter von Forstamt, DIMB und Wander-Club einfach mal auf einem Podium zu einer öffentlichen Diskussion einladen. Ich finde, viele Beiträge hier im Forum sind sachlich und mit Top-Argumenten, vielleicht würde der ein oder andere mit auftreten. Ich denke, erst wenn alle in ein Boot geholt werden und wir als Biker immer den ersten positiven Schritt machen, können wir da was bewegen. Vielleicht ist jemand von euch früher mal als Teenie geskatet und hat damals bei seiner Gemeinde darum gebettelt, dass endlich eine Pipe oder Rampe legal aufgestellt wird. Ich hab es damals gemacht und es hat gefruchtet - ich sehe hier Parallelen. Wir müssen endlich unser Image ins rechte Licht stellen und uns professionell präsentieren - an so einem PR-Tag sollte jeder von uns interessiert sein.


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

zeitfuerplanb schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist jemand von euch früher mal als Teenie geskatet und hat damals bei seiner Gemeinde darum gebettelt, dass endlich eine Pipe oder Rampe legal aufgestellt wird. Ich hab es damals gemacht und es hat gefruchtet - ich sehe hier Parallelen.



hab ich auch probiert. wurde zunächst beschlossen, mittel standen zur verfügung.
dann haben sich die leute über den standort so lange totdiskutiert, bis die skater-welle vorbei war ...
sie haben aber nicht mit ner neuen welle gerechnet : die inliner haben es gut 15 jahre später geschafft 
für meine kumpels und mich leider zu spät 

am sonntag um 11.00 uhr findet ja ne größere "veranstaltung" am fuxtanz statt. da werden sicher ne menge leute erscheinen ... es gibt zwar keine flyer, aber präsenz ist immer gut und missionieren kann man auch so


----------



## frankweber (16. Juli 2009)

Ich seh den Sonntag als eine Chance ohne die relative Anaonymität eines solchen Forums die Meinungen der *radfahrenden Gemeinschaft ( hier sind alle biker mit eingeschlossen)* zu bündeln um dann im weiteren Fortgang zu entscheiden welche Möglichkeiten uns bleiben unsere Interessen gegenüber den Waldbesitzern und deren Pflegebeauftragten darzulegen.
Eine sicherlich gute Idee ist da auch ein Infotag auf dem Feldberg, zu dem auch die Printmedien und evtl das Fernsehen regional HR Maintower etc. infomiert und geladen werden. 


*Eine gute Idee ist es sicher auch die Shops und die im Forst beheimatete Gastronomie einzubinden.*

"Zeitfürplanb" - der name hat wohl system !

*Die Dimb wird sicher noch aus Ihrem Erfahrungsbereich und mit involvierten Leuten aus der Verwaltung wie tilman weitere gute Ideen einbringen*.

Die erste Pflicht für uns alle st jedoch erst mal realistisch zu beurteilen, welche Trails die Voraussetzung beinhalten uns Freude zu bereiten und bei deren Benutzung der Wald und insbesondere das Naturschutzgebiet keinen Schaden nehmen.

Wir können selbstredend diese "Waldkrise" auch dazu nutzen positiv für die Natur und und für die Biker zu wirken. 
Ich denke auch eine Patenschaft für die Pflege von bestimmten Wegen läßt sich evetuell bis zu einem gewissen Grade realisieren. ( da heißt nicht daß wir Northshores da hin bauen, sondern uns beispielsweise verpflichten, Flaschen und anderen Müll im zumutbaren Rahmen mitzunehmen und am Fuxtanz in die Abfalltonnen zu entsorgen, Auffäligkeiten wie natürlich umgestürzte Bäume einer zu verifizierenden Person im zuständigen Amt zu melden etc. )

Wir sind doch überwiegend erwachsene Menschen und warum sollen wir nicht mit solchen Kleinigkeiten zeigen, daß wir den Naturschutz ernst nehmen.

Die vorhandenen Feuerstellen auf dem Altkönig sollten vom Forst jedoch auch entfernt werden damit keiner mehr auf die Idee kommt dort wieder Würstchen zu grillen etc, denn das ist alles andere als Naturschutzgebietskonform und sollte doch wirklich in jeden Dickschädel reingehen.

Wir können doch dem Forst aufzeigen, daß wir den Wald und seine Bewohner ernst nehmen und somit auch ein positives Zeichen setzen, dann sind wir sicher im Wald auch gerne gesehene Gäste.


All das ist sicher nicht für alle hier ausreichend und ich finde es für einen zusätzlichen Bikepark oder eine vergleichbare Lösung einer Freeridestrecke in Feldbergnähe ist es schon 5 nach 12 und wenn da nicht mal etwas angepackt wird dann werden immer wieder unerlaubte Bauwerke irgendwo entstehen und man wird sich damit gegensetitig aufpeitschen und es wird immer wieder irgendwann auf einen Eklat oder ein Kräftemessen hinauslaufen.

Die räumliche Entfernung von Winterberg oder die extreme zeitliche Begrenzung der Öffnungszeiten vom etwas näheren Beerfelden machen es den teilweise sehr guten Downhillern etc. welche ja auch in internationalem Wettbewerb stehen extrem schwer ohne Urlaubsplanung zu trainieren.

Dies führt zu Verdruss und in der Konsequenz natürlich auch zu Streckenbau vorort, da wollen wir uns doch nichts vormachen.

Unsere Wünsche sind also doch gar nicht so unüberschaubar und in andren Bereichen, wenn es in die Bereiche der richtigen Politik geht wird zuweilen sehr schnell gehandelt, wie das Beispiel des Motorradverbotes, welches im März in den Raum gestellt und im Juni ausgeschlossen wurde zeigt.

Die Motorradfahrer gehen allerdings teilweise nicht sorgsam mit Ihrem Teilerfolg um, denn einige "schwarze Schafe" rasen jetzt nur noch an bestimmten Teilstücken, wo 
sie den Kontrollen entgehen. 

Wenn wir mit unserer Aktion Erfolg haben und nicht mehr als *"Geächtete"* im Wald unterwegs sind und auch nur einige von uns als "schwarze Schafe" wieder in Erscheinung treten hätten wir uns alle Mühen und auch Zeilen hier im Forum sparen können, denn dann werden wir sicher mindestens in einer ähnlichen Situtation wie jetzt sein.

Auch ich will gerne tolle Trails und Northshores und alles das aber nicht um den Preis kriminalisíert zu werden.

Also werd ich weiterhin versuchen mich als Gast im Wald zu fühlen und darauf hoffen, daß wir, wo wir doch in großer Zahl übereinstimmende Interessen haben etwas erreichen können.

Geben wir uns doch einfach alle die Hand und zeigen Geschlossenheit und bringen Argumente und vertretbare Lösungsansätze, damit wir unsere Ziele erreichen

Gruß Frank


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Geben wir uns doch einfach alle die Hand und zeigen Geschlossenheit und bringen Argumente und vertretbare Lösungsansätze, damit wir unsere Ziele erreichen



um es mal zeitgemäß auszudrücken : *YES, WE CAN*


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> ...Gruß Frank


----------



## tex9254 (16. August 2009)

tja also die idee mit nem info tag find ich am besten.
einfach mal alles einladen was rang und namen hat paar förster, waldbesitzer, bürgermeister etc. und die entsprechenden organisationen unsereseits.
DIMB, shops au der umgebung, und dann müssen natürlich noch ein haufen biker kommen und ein noch größerer haufen von leuten die zu bekehren sind!
jetzt nützt es halt nichts sich das tollste event im kopf zu kreieren, mann muss auch anfangen es zu organisieren und einladungen an alles was wichtig is zu versenden und das mal kund zu tun das auch schön viele leute kommen!
nur ob man sowas genemigt bekommt is wieder was anderes und mann breuchte jemanden der das auch organisieren kann und will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

Die Spinnen, die Förster
Richtung Reichenbachtahl
Und neue VERBOTEN Schilder
Gestern


----------



## DrMainhattan (20. August 2009)

Jawoll, super de-eskalierend, klasse Aktion... über Bild zwei kann man übrigens nen schicken Kicker baun... LOL!!


----------



## tex9254 (20. August 2009)

ahh jetzt werden die positiven seiten wach...ich glaub wenn man da nen kicker hinbaut kommen die förster vom glauben ab!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

tex9254 schrieb:


> ahh jetzt werden die positiven seiten wach...ich glaub wenn man da nen kicker hinbaut kommen die förster vom glauben ab!!!


Ich glaube da hilft nur , ein FICHTENMOPED ???


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (20. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 170478Anhang anzeigen 170476
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 170477Die Spinnen, die Förster
> Richtung Reichenbachtahl
> ...



Ich will ja niemanden seine Träume zerstören, aber während "wir" uns hier gegenseitig vorwerfen, die richtige Lösung alleine zu kennen (DIMB), schaffen andere (Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger, was weiß ich wer noch) Fakten (siehe Bilder) und vermutlich lachen sie noch über uns, was wir doch für eine Generation Arschkr..... sind (ich nicht).

An das Rauchverbot hat sich auch niemand gehalten und deshalb hat man es ganz einfach in Bayern wieder gekippt!
Glaubt eigentlich jemand ernsthaft, dass die Presse gegen die Biker vorgehen würde, wenn jede Woche mehrere Biker vor Gericht stehen würden, weil sie das tun, was ihr Recht ist, nämlich auch in der Natur ihren Sport ausüben!

Jetzt könnt ihr wieder meine Zeilen löschen oder mich als Sonstwas darstellen. 
Am Ende werden wir alle erleben, dass mit eurem Kuschelkurs alleine keine oder nur wenige Wege frei werden.
Echtes lernen geht nur über den Schmerz (ich rede nicht von Gewalt, sondern von der berühmten Herdplatte oder der Herzerkrankung, weil man trotz Grippe glaubt arbeiten zu können), was schon jedes Kind weiß, die Behörden und die Politik aber leider vergessen haben. 

Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo gesperrte Wege jemals wieder gänzlich frei gegeben wurden.
Das gleiche Problem habe ich in den 70-ziger und 80-ziger Jahren im Motorsport bitter erlebt. Da wurde überall die von tausenden Zuschauern besuchten Slalom- und Bergrennen aus Umweltgründen verboten. Deshalb findet heute vermutlich auch der tägliche Rennwahnsinn auf normalen Straßen statt.

Nun scheint der MTB-ler in einer ähnlich Rolle zu sein, und wieder wird nur geredet anstatt die Schilder in den Müll zu werfen und die jahrzehnte alten Wege und Pfade weiter für seinen Sport zu nutzen!

Ich hoffe ja immer, dass ich mal jemanden finde, der mir ein "Ticket" verpasst und mir damit die Chance gibt, das Ganze vor einem Gericht zu klären.
Wenn ich nur an die vielen rechtswidrigen Gesetze denke, die von der Politik verbrochen werden und anschließen von höchsten Gericht wieder einkassiert werden, dann glaube ich ganz fest daran, dass die einseitige Ausgrenzung der Biker auch nicht dem Grundgesetz entspricht!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemanden seine Träume zerstören, aber während "wir" uns hier gegenseitig vorwerfen, die richtige Lösung alleine zu kennen (DIMB), schaffen andere (Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger, was weiß ich wer noch) Fakten (siehe Bilder) und vermutlich lachen sie noch über uns, was wir doch für eine Generation Arschkr..... sind (ich nicht).
> 
> An das Rauchverbot hat sich auch niemand gehalten und deshalb hat man es ganz einfach in Bayern wieder gekippt!
> Glaubt eigentlich jemand ernsthaft, dass die Presse gegen die Biker vorgehen würde, wenn jede Woche mehrere Biker vor Gericht stehen würden, weil sie das tun, was ihr Recht ist, nämlich auch in der Natur ihren Sport ausüben!
> ...


 Son winkeladvokat ( ANWALD) müßte auch hier,zu finden sein 
Der uns HILFT .
mfg .


----------



## dschugaschwili (21. August 2009)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> klasse Aktion... über Bild zwei kann man übrigens nen schicken Kicker baun...



es muß zwar richtig heißen: aus dem aufgeschichteten material wie es auf bild zwei zu erkennen ist, ließe sich ein ansehlicher absprunghügel bauen,
doch da ich auch so weiß worauf du hinaus wolltest, kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich will ja niemanden seine Träume zerstören, aber während "wir" uns hier gegenseitig vorwerfen, die richtige Lösung alleine zu kennen (DIMB), schaffen andere (Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger, was weiß ich wer noch) Fakten (siehe Bilder) und vermutlich lachen sie noch über uns, was wir doch für eine Generation Arschkr..... sind (ich nicht).



Eine ziemlich abenteuerliche Interpretation der Ereignisse. Die DIMB versucht auf legalem Weg durch die Institutionen etwas zu erreichen. Das ist zwar mühsam und langwierig, aber letztlich gibt es dazu keine Alternative, also sollten wir foh sein, dass es sie gibt.



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> An das Rauchverbot hat sich auch niemand gehalten und deshalb hat man es ganz einfach in Bayern wieder gekippt!
> Glaubt eigentlich jemand ernsthaft, dass die Presse gegen die Biker vorgehen würde, wenn jede Woche mehrere Biker vor Gericht stehen würden, weil sie das tun, was ihr Recht ist, nämlich auch in der Natur ihren Sport ausüben!



Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Paralleluniversum Du lebst. In diesem gilt das Rauchverbot jedenfalls auch in Bayern und es wird auch durchgesetzt. Die Toten durch Passivrauchen sind übrigens keineswegs an Einbildung gestorben.



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr wieder meine Zeilen löschen oder mich als Sonstwas darstellen.
> Am Ende werden wir alle erleben, dass mit eurem Kuschelkurs alleine keine oder nur wenige Wege frei werden.
> Echtes lernen geht nur über den Schmerz (ich rede nicht von Gewalt, sondern von der berühmten Herdplatte oder der Herzerkrankung, weil man trotz Grippe glaubt arbeiten zu können), was schon jedes Kind weiß, die Behörden und die Politik aber leider vergessen haben.



Die Frage ist nur, wem das dann mehr weh tut. Natürlich ist politischer Druck ein legitimes und notwendiges Mittel der Auseinandersetzung. Man kann auch durchaus darüber diskutieren, ob der sehr konsensorientierte Kurs der DIMB immer der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Aber zum Glück leben wir in einem Rechtsstaat, da darf sich jeder im Rahmen der Legalität in Entscheidungsprozesse einbringen.



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen Fall, wo gesperrte Wege jemals wieder gänzlich frei gegeben wurden.
> Das gleiche Problem habe ich in den 70-ziger und 80-ziger Jahren im Motorsport bitter erlebt. Da wurde überall die von tausenden Zuschauern besuchten Slalom- und Bergrennen aus Umweltgründen verboten. Deshalb findet heute vermutlich auch der tägliche Rennwahnsinn auf normalen Straßen statt.



Das wirst Du auch diesmal nicht erleben. Schließlich geht es bei einigen Sperrungen tatsächlich um Naturschutzgebiete und da wird kaum was zu machen sein. Und wenn Bergrennen aus ökologischen Gründen verboten werden, ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar. Ein Zusammenhang mit der aktuellen Situation der Mountainbiker oder gar zum heutigen Straßenverkehr herstellen zu wollen ist aus meiner Sicht völlig abwegig.



JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Nun scheint der MTB-ler in einer ähnlich Rolle zu sein, und wieder wird nur geredet anstatt die Schilder in den Müll zu werfen und die jahrzehnte alten Wege und Pfade weiter für seinen Sport zu nutzen!
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immer, dass ich mal jemanden finde, der mir ein "Ticket" verpasst und mir damit die Chance gibt, das Ganze vor einem Gericht zu klären.
> Wenn ich nur an die vielen rechtswidrigen Gesetze denke, die von der Politik verbrochen werden und anschließen von höchsten Gericht wieder einkassiert werden, dann glaube ich ganz fest daran, dass die einseitige Ausgrenzung der Biker auch nicht dem Grundgesetz entspricht!



Das wäre in der Tat ein durchaus interessanter Ansatz. Wenn Du das durchziehst, hast Du meinen Respekt.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (21. August 2009)

... ich würde aber empfehlen, vorher mit der Rechtschutzversicherung zu sprechen, ob sie die Kosten übernehmen


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Eine ziemlich abenteuerliche Interpretation der Ereignisse. Die DIMB versucht auf legalem Weg durch die Institutionen etwas zu erreichen. Das ist zwar mÃ¼hsam und langwierig, aber letztlich gibt es dazu keine Alternative, also sollten wir foh sein, dass es sie gibt.



doch, es gibt alternativen (oder besser: zusÃ¤tzliche maÃnahmen) zur vorgehensweise der dimb. die heiÃt: Ã¶ffentlichkeit erzeugen, um druck zu machen. druck, der in konsensorientierten arbeitskreisen und runden tischen a la dimb imho nicht erzeugt werden kann. 

die diskussion fand schon im  open-trails bereich des forums statt und leider lieÃ sich erkennen, dass druck machen bei der dimb auf wenig gegenliebe stÃ¶sst â um nicht zu sagen: man wehrt sich mit hÃ¤nden und fÃ¼ssen.

schÃ¶n zu erkennen  auch im thread "jetzt wird's juristisch". da wird der vorschlag gemacht, die einschlÃ¤gigen jus-fachzeitschriften fÃ¼r sich zu nutzen, um Ã¶ffentlichkeitswirksam  gegenpositionen zu den standpunkten von verwaltungen / fÃ¶rstern / etc deutlich zu machen. auch hier die erste reaktion: gegenwehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (21. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> doch, es gibt alternativen (oder besser: zusätzliche maßnahmen) zur vorgehensweise der dimb. die heißt: öffentlichkeit erzeugen, um druck zu machen. druck, der in konsensorientierten arbeitskreisen und runden tischen a la dimb imho nicht erzeugt werden kann.
> 
> die diskussion fand schon im  open-trails bereich des forums statt und leider ließ sich erkennen, dass druck machen bei der dimb auf wenig gegenliebe stösst  um nicht zu sagen: man wehrt sich mit händen und füssen.


Wenn Du nicht nur meckern würdest, sondern Dich aktiv an der Diskussion in der IG Feldbergregion beteiligen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, dass die Planungen für Maßnahmen zur Erzeugung von Öffentlichkeit (aka Aktionstag am Feldberg) deutlich an Fahrt aufnehmen.

Aber planlos meckern war ja schon immer einfacher, als mal aufzustehen und wirklich was zu tun.


----------



## powderJO (21. August 2009)

mit meckern hat das nix zu tun. konstruktive kritik ist mir als begriff deutlich lieber. warum ich mich nicht an einer "geheimen" (bitte das wort nicht wieder als provokation verstehen und rauspicken, um sich nur damit zu befassen) ig beteiligen will, habe ich an anderer stelle schon ausgeführt.


----------



## wondermike (21. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> doch, es gibt alternativen (oder besser: zusätzliche maßnahmen) zur vorgehensweise der dimb. die heißt: öffentlichkeit erzeugen, um druck zu machen. druck, der in konsensorientierten arbeitskreisen und runden tischen a la dimb imho nicht erzeugt werden kann.



Ich wollte damit nicht sagen, dass man alles der DIMB überlassen sollte. Aber der "Marsch durch die Institutionen" ist nun mal notwendig. Ich sehe das aber durchaus so wie Du, dass man darüber hinaus noch mehr tun könnte.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (21. August 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, in welchem Paralleluniversum Du lebst. In diesem gilt das Rauchverbot jedenfalls auch in Bayern und es wird auch durchgesetzt. Die Toten durch Passivrauchen sind übrigens keineswegs an Einbildung gestorben.



Also doch Träumer!
Ist dir entgangen, dass die "neue Regierung" geführt (oder verführt) von Herrn Seehofer die strengen Nichtraucherschutzgesetze wieder gelockert hat!!
Und auch vor der Gesetzesänderung hat sich kaum jemand an das Rauchverbot gehalten! Zieh einfach mal durch die Innenstadtwirtshäuser, insbesondere zur Wiesnzeit und du kannst die Realität erleben.
Die (Suchtkranken) Raucher haben halt das gemacht, was wir Biker nicht können; zivilen Ungehorsam, und eine Flut von Klagen gegen das Verbot!


----------



## fastmike (21. August 2009)

jadu hast es richtig erkannt,die meisten leute lassen sich einfach zu schnell einschüchtern!und bis die dimb was erreicht,gehört der taunus den jägern,naturschützer und wanderern komplett.


----------



## frankweber (21. August 2009)

Ich hab gestern auf meinem 6 stündigen Taunustrip festgestellt dass es schon noch einige nette Trails gibt, die keinem Verbot unterliegen, die neueren Beschilderungen des Forstamtes Königstein sind jedoch bestens geeignet, uns Biker als Freiwild darzustellen und der Beurteilung durch Andere zu übertragen, die die Materie nicht ausreichend kennen. 

Schade, daß es da keine" Menschenrechtsbeauftragte" gibt in der Behörde.


----------



## BIKERWOLF (22. August 2009)

Phänomenal wie ein paar Forstbeamte und ihre Helfer, die man an zwei Händen abzählen kann, Hundertschaften von Mountainbikern das Fürchten im Taunus lehren


----------



## Torpedo64 (22. August 2009)

Das wird alles viel zu eng gesehen...
Im Taunus sind immer noch so viele (undokumentierte) Trails, wo es sich sogar noch schöner fahren lässt, als an den gesperrten Stellen. Man muss sich ja nicht unbedingt nur auf einen Spot konzentrieren...


----------



## roberto.d (26. August 2009)

Hi Leute!

Weiß jemand von Euch ob es in der Region Frankfurt schon Vereine gibt die sich mit dem Thema befassen? (also mit den Behörden reden) Wenn ja, wo kann ich die finden? Ich wohne noch nicht so lange in der Region. Ich auf jeden Fall würde mich gern engagieren um eine offizielle Strecke zu bekommen. Sollten wir alle versuchen um etwas zu erreichen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar Ansprechpartner/Kontakte.
Grüße Roberto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (26. August 2009)

Schreib eine PN an Präsi (Thomas Kleinjohann von der dimb). Er wird Dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß Cynthia


----------



## powderJO (27. August 2009)

wheels over frankfurt.


----------



## floehsens (23. Juli 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht nur meckern würdest, sondern Dich aktiv an der Diskussion in der IG Feldbergregion beteiligen würdest, dann wüsstest Du, dass die Planungen für Maßnahmen zur Erzeugung von Öffentlichkeit (aka Aktionstag am Feldberg) deutlich an Fahrt aufnehmen.



es war einmal vor langer, langer zeit....

wie siehts aus? 
bald ist es ein jahr her, und es gibt keinen aktuellen feldberg-thread mehr in dem sich die leute nach 2 zwei tagen diskussion aufs übelste beleidigen. irgendwie fehlt es mir!

alle verbotsschilder sind verschwunden. alle sperrungen haben umfahrungen. alle sind glücklich, oder auch nicht... 

was ist stand der dinge?  
weiß jemand was offizielles?

könnte jemand aus der ig feldbergregion unwissende informieren? gibt es diese ig überhaupt noch? wenn ja, was ist da stand der dinge?

cheers


----------



## wolflack (24. Juli 2010)

floehsens schrieb:


> gibt es diese ig überhaupt noch?


was aus der IG geworden ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich habe diese Schilder und Barrikaden letztes Jahr auf dem Altkönig natürlich auch gesehen.
Mittlerweile sind alle Schilder weg und die Barrikaden sind zum großen Teil geräumt oder verschoben worden. 
Der Altkönig ist ein Naturschutzgebiet, was zu respektieren ist. Mit dem MTB sollte man auf den markierten Wanderwegen bleiben. Aus dem Grund fahre ich auch nicht über die große Lichtung, auch wenn das trailmäßig reizvoll ist.
Zu dem ganzen Thread hier kann man vielleicht folgendes sagen.
Wenn man als Biker Rücksicht auf Wanderer nimmt, keine illegalen Trails fährt, wird sich die Situation sicher nicht mehr so verschärfen.


----------



## DeStorch (17. August 2010)

klassisch aufgegeben oder wie? 
schade...nachdem ich zwei stunden lang beiträge ab 2007 über nen bikepark im taunus gelesen habe muss ich feststellen das es völlig umsonst war! :-(


----------



## Tilman (17. August 2010)

Um es auch hier zu sagen,

wichtig sind die VorschlÃ¤ge der Biker, wobei das im Naturschutzgbiet AltkÃ¶nig und im NSG WeiÃe Mauer etwas schwierig ist, weil da die FFH-Bestandsaufnahmen laufen.

Aber die Ã¼brige Feldergregion ist erÃ¶rterbar, wenn man nicht gerade mit dem Feldbergkonzept des Landkreises verquer gerÃ¤t. Ich werde das in KÃ¼rze mit der IG Taunus beprechen.

GrÃ¼nde, abzuwarten gibt es sonst keine (zumindest á¸±eine rechtlichen). 

Der Forst ist allerdings wieder voll auf 180, weil der Feldberg Trail erneut stÃ¤rker befahren wird.

Und gestern bekundeten mir (dienstlich) in einer Besprechung Vertreter von NaturschutzverbÃ¤nden (die spÃ¤ter bei Regelungen in und Ã¼ber Naturschutzgebiete(n) rechtlich zwingend gehÃ¶rt werden mÃ¼Ãten), wegen der wilden Fahrerei sollte doch der AK ganz fÃ¼r Biker gesperrt werden (was er ja nach MaÃgabe der alten und noch gÃ¼ltigen SchutzVO sogar ist). Man soll das nicht unterschÃ¤tzen.

Etwas Vorsicht kann also nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (17. August 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Der Forst ist allerdings wieder voll auf 180, weil der Feldberg Trail erneut stärker befahren wird.



hahaha 

ich lach mich echt kaputt! ihre lernfähigkeit haben die herrschaften wohl nach dem hauptschulabschluss abgelegt!

wie haben die sich das vorgestellt? 

die bikergemeinde sagt ihnen doch was das problem lösen würde:

offizielle strecken -> den verkehr kanalisieren -> keine probleme mehr -> schluss!

verbote bringen rein garnix. die von letztem jahr haben nichts gebracht und zukünftige werden es genau so wenig!

hahaha  ich muss mich jetzt mal in den schlaf lachen...

gute nacht


----------



## DeStorch (17. August 2010)

habt ihr euch eigentlich schonmal gedanken um den hoherrodskopf im vogelsberg gemacht?
dort legt man anscheinend ein wenig mehr wert auf tourismus. immerhin gibts da drei skilifte, ne sommerrodelbahn und ein seil-kletterpark.
ist zwar nicht so nahe wie der taunus, aber näher als beerfelden, winterberg usw...
da gab es angeblich auch schon überlegungen einen park zu errichten...


----------



## x-rossi (17. August 2010)

ich sag mal so: nun lebe ich schon seit 37 jahren bei frankfurt, fahre seit meinem 5 lebensjahr mehr oder weniger rasant mit dem rad in der welt herum und stelle fest, dass gerade frankfurt, bzw. der taunus, im miteinander ganz weit hinten liegt auf der mtb-skala.

es kann sich also nur um ein politikum, sprich geld, handeln.


----------



## Tilman (17. August 2010)

Hast Du denn schon Deine Vorstellungen formuliert, wo man am besten lagele Trails anlegen oder legalisieren sollte? Dann immer her damit. Das Problem ist ja lange genug bekannt.



floehsens schrieb:


> hahaha
> 
> ich lach mich echt kaputt! ihre lernfähigkeit haben die herrschaften wohl nach dem hauptschulabschluss abgelegt!
> 
> ...


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

Das Problem ist wohl das man sich nicht ernst genommen 
(hingehalten und ins "Nichts" führende Behörden Irrwege gedrängt)
fühlt und da immer und immer wieder alle Bemühungen (hoch angerechnet)
im Sande verlaufen, ist die Motivation sich zu engagieren sehr niedrig
 ... da geh ich lieber fahren am "miteinander" fehlt es selten 

Wenn endlich mal Entscheidungen getroffen werden, die wir nicht treffen dürfen,
stehen von unserer Seite zahlreiche Hände & Schaufeln freiwillig bereit !

so long ... nehmt Rücksicht und take care ... RIDE ON !


----------



## floehsens (18. August 2010)

da schließe ich mich dem neikless an. ich gehe weiterhin fahren und werde meine zeit nicht mit politischen diskussionen vergeuden....

seit vielen jahren versuchen große vereine mit viel engagement etwas zu bewegen. egal was ICH vorschlage oder MIR wünsche, ich habe nicht das gefühl gehört zu werden!


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2010)

floehsens schrieb:


> da schließe ich mich dem neikless an. ich gehe weiterhin fahren und werde meine zeit nicht mit politischen diskussionen vergeuden....
> 
> seit vielen jahren versuchen große vereine mit viel engagement etwas zu bewegen. egal was ICH vorschlage oder MIR wünsche, ich habe nicht das gefühl gehört zu werden!



So sehe ich das auch!

Experten gibts doch sicherlich genug die sich tot diskutieren  Es hieß doch mal das ein Bikeparkbetreiber für den Taunus bereits in den Startlöchern steht und der Bürgermeister aus Schmitten soll sogar den Park in Winterberg inspiziert haben. Selbst der Landrat hat den Mountainbikern etwas in Aussicht gestellt, fragt sich nur in welchem Leben ...

Solange der Forst mauert wird weiter gefahren


----------



## sipaq (18. August 2010)

Tilman schrieb:


> Hast Du denn schon Deine Vorstellungen formuliert, wo man am besten lagele Trails anlegen oder legalisieren sollte? Dann immer her damit. Das Problem ist ja lange genug bekannt.


Tilman, wir wissen doch alle, dass es an Ideen diesbezüglich nun wirklich nicht mangelt. WOFFM ist doch genau dafür gegründet worden und seit Jahren in der Richtung aktiv.

Man war beim Forst ganz offensichtlich sehr naiv, wenn man geglaubt hat, dass die Beseitigung des alten Feldberg-DHs die FR/DH-Fraktion dazu bringt, nicht mehr im Taunus zu fahren. Das war doch von Anfang an klar, dass die Leute sich eine neue Strecke shapen werden und dann dort runterrödeln.

Die Lösung ist auch allen bekannt: Eine legale Strecke.

Gleiches gilt im Übrigen auch für Altkönig und Weiße Mauer. Jeder, der mit ein bisschen Hirnschmalz im Kopf weiß doch heute schon, dass eine großflächige Sperrung dieses Areals im Dreieck Hohemark-Falkenstein-Fuchstanz niemals funktionieren wird.

Kanalisierung heißt da das Zauberwort, nicht Verbote. 

Ich denke, ich spreche für den Großteil der Biker im Taunus, wenn ich sage, dass wir lieber auf legalen Trails unterwegs sind als auf illegalen. Wenn aber Forst und Naturschützer uns vor die Wahl stellen "Illegale Trails oder Waldautobahn", dann wird die Wahl recht eindeutig in Richtung ersteres gehen.


----------



## DBate (18. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Kanalisierung heißt da das Zauberwort, nicht Verbote.
> 
> Ich denke, ich spreche für den Großteil der Biker im Taunus, wenn ich sage, dass wir lieber auf legalen Trails unterwegs sind als auf illegalen. Wenn aber Forst und Naturschützer uns vor die Wahl stellen "Illegale Trails oder Waldautobahn", dann wird die Wahl recht eindeutig in Richtung ersteres gehen.



Wort!


----------



## Tilman (18. August 2010)

Zusammengefasst: Es gibt genug Ideen der Biker. So hatte ich das auch immer gesehen. Die DH-Strecke am nördl. Feldberg lassen wir mal beiseite (Extra-Baustelle).

Umsomehr kann ich dazu nur sagen, daß, je schneller eine konkrete Planung beim Forst aufschlägt (die Bike-Wege- und Trailexperten sind in DIMB und WOFFM, nicht bei Unbekannt), umso schneller kann man das prüfen. 

Und ich wiederhole, daß es keine Gründe zur Verzögerung gibt (drohende neue Gesetze oder was auch immer).

Besondere Erörterungen brauchen wir punktuell bei den FFH-Gebieten (v.a. Altkönig, Weiße Mauer) und mit dem Bodendenkmalschutz.

Wenn etwas klemmt, bitte bei mir (auch dienstlich) anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (18. August 2010)

und was wolltest du mit dem post jetzt sagen? 

vielleicht kann sich ja mal der präsi oder jemand aus dieser geheimen IG zu dem thema melden.

was ist stand der dinge? es will doch keiner da anfangen, wo wir letztes jahr aufgehört haben....


----------



## Tilman (18. August 2010)

Ich will damit sagen, daß ich auf Planungsergebnisse warte, damit das mit Wegen und legalen Trails endlich vorwärtsgeht. 



floehsens schrieb:


> und was wolltest du mit dem post jetzt sagen?
> 
> vielleicht kann sich ja mal der präsi oder jemand aus dieser geheimen IG zu dem thema melden.
> 
> was ist stand der dinge? es will doch keiner da anfangen, wo wir letztes jahr aufgehört haben....


----------



## floehsens (18. August 2010)

seit letztem jahr? ist eine deadline gesetzt?


----------



## DeStorch (18. August 2010)

gibt es denn irgendwo versammlungen an denen man teilnehmen kann, bei denen es um genau diese themen geht?
bin zwar nicht aus der gegend, aber trotz des fehlenden liftes hätte der taunus die optimalen bedingungen für was offizielles! obwohl ich persönlich ja immernoch mehr auf den hoherrodskopf (vogelsberg) zähle...
ist ja nicht so das der ganze wald darunter leidet. wenn man was legales auf die beine stellt, wäre dies doch ein eingegrenztes gebiet und keine 5000 strecken, die allen waldbewohnern und wanderern den gar ausmachen.
ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wenn man wie tilman sagt,mit einem gut durchdachten plan zur verhandlung kommt, auch etwas erreichen kann.


----------



## oldrizzo (19. August 2010)

lustiger thread.... weitermachen.


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2010)

floehsens schrieb:


> und was wolltest du mit dem post jetzt sagen?
> 
> vielleicht kann sich ja mal der präsi oder jemand aus dieser geheimen IG zu dem thema melden.
> 
> was ist stand der dinge? es will doch keiner da anfangen, wo wir letztes jahr aufgehört haben....


In der IG läuft nichts mehr. Einige haben das Thema ins Geheime gezerrt und seitdem wissen nur noch ein paar Auserwählte was ggf. jetzt Sache ist.


----------



## Lucafabian (19. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> In der IG läuft nichts mehr. Einige haben das Thema ins Geheime gezerrt und seitdem wissen nur noch ein paar Auserwählte was ggf. jetzt Sache ist.



...und genau darum gehen wir lieber biken als uns hier dran zu beteiligen, im taunus ists auch so schön 


nur eins noch....wenn jetzt noch auf planungsergebnisse gewartet wird...


----------



## DrMainhattan (19. August 2010)

Ist aber echt interessant, wieviele Leute scheinbar doch interessiert sind aber es dann letztlich doch *leider* scheitert...


----------



## powderJO (19. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> In der IG läuft nichts mehr. Einige haben das Thema ins Geheime gezerrt und seitdem wissen nur noch ein paar Auserwählte was ggf. jetzt Sache ist.



als ich auf die gefahr dieser geheimnistuerei hingewiesen habe, wurde mir noch "meckerei" vorgeworfen. schwamm drüber.

fakt ist, dass ich nach wie vor fahre wo ich immer gefahren bin und bisher keine probleme hatte - weder mit förstern noch wanderern. 

fakt ist auch, dass der von den verbänden so beschworene "offizielle weg" auch hier offensichtlich nicht der geeignete ist, um etwas voranzutreiben. in münchen ist diese vorgehensweise auch gescheitert, von der rinne hört man auch nix mehr etc...

fazit: ich respektiere die natur, andere waldbesucher aber ganz sicher keine verbote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. August 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...und genau darum gehen wir lieber biken als uns hier dran zu beteiligen, im taunus ists auch so schön





powderJO schrieb:


> ... fakt ist, dass ich nach wie vor fahre wo ich immer gefahren bin und bisher keine probleme hatte - weder mit förstern noch wanderern.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (19. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Tilman, wir wissen doch alle, dass es an Ideen diesbezüglich nun wirklich nicht mangelt. WOFFM ist doch genau dafür gegründet worden und seit Jahren in der Richtung aktiv.
> 
> Man war beim Forst ganz offensichtlich sehr naiv, wenn man geglaubt hat, dass die Beseitigung des alten Feldberg-DHs die FR/DH-Fraktion dazu bringt, nicht mehr im Taunus zu fahren. Das war doch von Anfang an klar, dass die Leute sich eine neue Strecke shapen werden und dann dort runterrödeln.
> 
> ...




Punkt.


----------



## sipaq (19. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> als ich auf die gefahr dieser geheimnistuerei hingewiesen habe, wurde mir noch "meckerei" vorgeworfen. schwamm drüber.
> 
> fakt ist auch, dass der von den verbänden so beschworene "offizielle weg" auch hier offensichtlich nicht der geeignete ist, um etwas voranzutreiben. in münchen ist diese vorgehensweise auch gescheitert, von der rinne hört man auch nix mehr etc...


Fakt ist auch, dass es nicht schaden kann, es erst mal auf offiziellem Weg zu versuchen. Das sich jetzt erst mal alles wieder beruhigt hat ist ja toll, ob es so bleibt werden wir sehen...


----------



## DeStorch (19. August 2010)

mal was anderes...
nutz eigentlich jemand den fahrradbus, der von oberursel aus hoch fährt?


----------



## floehsens (19. August 2010)

ne, ist meiner nach uninteressant den als shuttle zu nutzen, da er nur 4 mal am tag fährt, und nicht bis hoch zum feldberg, sondern nur bis zum sandplacken...


----------



## DeStorch (19. August 2010)

ahh ok...
dann ist wohl strampeln angesagt!
oder ausknobeln wer den transporter fährt...
wie regelt ihr das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. August 2010)

shuttle nur im Ausnahme/Notfall ...
Besinnung auf den Soul im Freeriding : gemütlich hoch kurbeln ; flowig bergab !


----------



## X-Präsi (20. August 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

danke an Flöhsens, dass er mich auf die Diskussion hier aufmerksam gemacht hat. Nachdem ein Jahr hier im Thread keiner mehr Interesse an dem Thema gezeigt hatte, habe ich hier auch nicht mehr reingeschaut. 

Also,  was hat in der Zwischenzeit in puncto Wegesperrungen stattgefunden (und wurde im IG-Forum kommuniziert)?

- Gespräche mit unseren obersten Förstern im Ministerium mit dem Ergebnis, dass eine Rechtsnovelle geplant ist, mit der der Forst seine extreme Rechtsauffassung in puncto Biken legitimieren möchte. Diese Novelle war zunächst für den Frühsommer 2010 angekündigt worden, was uns dazu veranlasst hatte, zunächst einmal gar nichts weiter zu unternehmen und die Vorlage des Gesetzesentwurfs abzuwarten. Denn es machte für uns keinen Sinn, auf Basis der alten Rechtsgrundlage in Verhandlungen einzusteigen, die einige Monate später vielleicht schon wieder Makulatur hätten sein können. 
Im Hintergrund hatten standen wir schon in den Startlöchern, um die DIMB-Maschinerie von Stellungnahmen bis hin zu Orga einer Demo vor dem Landtag zu starten. Doch dazu kam es nicht, da Hessen nach neuesten Erkenntnissen nun noch mal mindestens ein Jahr brauchen wird, um die aktuellen Änderungen des Bundeswaldgesetzes in den Landesgesetzentwurf einzuarbeiten. Insofern stehen wir nun und jetzt vor der Frage, ob das Thema weiter verfolgt werden soll, oder nicht. Bei der Entscheidung sollten wir weitere Fakten berücksichtigen:
-> Barrikaden und selbstgestrickte "Schilder" der Forstverwaltung sind wohl überwiegend verschwunden bzw. es haben sich Umfahrungen gebildet. 
-> Jeder fährt wieder da, wo er schon immer gefahren ist. Für jeden einzelnen Biker  eine subjektiv akzeptable Situation. 
-> Dem Forst gehts wohl genau anders. Denn nach meinen Informationen ist man dort nicht amüsiert, dass wir wieder an der Stelle von vor einem Jahr sind. Und es dürfte nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis es wieder eskaliert. Ob es dann weiterreichende Konsequenzen für uns Biker geben würde, kann im Moment keiner sagen. 

Um eine erneute Eskalation zu vermeiden, wäre es ratsam, die Gespräche wieder aufzunehmen. Hier wird sich neben den üblichen Verdächtigen jetzt auch die DIMB IG Taunus unter der neuen Leitung von Robert vermehrt einbringen. Die "Organisationslosen" bleiben aber selbstverständlich 100% mit im Boot. Die Details werden allerdings weiterhin im IBC IG Forum besprochen. Denn, warum den politischen Gegner frühzeitig mit Informationen versorgen, die ihm einen strategischen Vorteil bringen? So dumm sind wir nicht (mehr). 

*Die nächsten Schritte werden sein:*
- erste Vorgespräche mit den Behörden
- Übertragung der Streckenvorschläge (Trailvorschläge) in die amtliche Topo (hallo G. - aufwachen - es geht weiter ) und Einreichung bei den Behörden. 
- Verhandlung über die Streckenvorschläge

*Zielsetzung:*
Das bestmögliche Ergebnis für die Biker erreichen. Keine faulen Kompormisse!


----------



## bestmove (20. August 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> ... zunächst einmal gar nichts weiter zu unternehmen .... und abzuwarten ... standen wir schon in den Startlöchern ... Doch dazu kam es nicht ... ob das Thema weiter verfolgt werden soll, oder nicht ... wäre es ratsam, die Gespräche wieder aufzunehmen ...



Es ist wie immer  Nix für ungut aber schön das ihr soviel Geduld aufbringen könnt. Persönlich kann ich damit nichts anfangen ... Trotzdem danke für deinen Einsatz und allen anderen Beteiligten natürlich auch.


----------



## sipaq (20. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Es ist wie immer  Nix für ungut aber schön das ihr soviel Geduld aufbringen könnt. Persönlich kann ich damit nichts anfangen ...


Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Verhandlungen funktionieren nur, wenn beide Seiten daran auch mitwirken. Das Gefühl hat man bei der Gegenseite nicht immer. 

Erstmal ist die Situation für uns Biker wieder okay, denn Sperrungen gibt es ja aktuell nicht. Generell gilt natürlich weiterhin für alle die Devise, dass man der Gegenseite kein Futter für Angriffe auf uns liefern sollte, sprich


Zurückhaltung in Sachen Bremsen, d.h. so weit möglich Bremsspuren (vor allem auf weichem Boden) vermeiden
Keinen Müll in der Natur hinterlassen
Rücksicht auf andere Naturteilnehmer (z.B. Wanderer) nehmen, d.h. nicht mit Tempo 30 und mehr an Wanderergruppen auf WABs vorbeiknallen
Trailbauten im NSG möglichst vollständig unterlassen und woanders möglichst nur da bauen, wo es nicht gleich jeder mitbekommt
Also eigentlich alles Selbstverständlichkeiten.


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also eigentlich alles Selbstverständlichkeiten.



so ist es. schade nur, dass man dennoch immer wieder daran erinnern muss.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> so ist es. schade nur, dass man dennoch immer wieder daran erinnern muss.



...das fatale daran ist, das man in die schublade des forstfreundes gesteckt wird, wenn man darauf hinweist, den guten stil auf den trails zu wahren. dazu gehört für mich auch, das man nicht überall kicker baut. und das man in allen verhandlungen zu mind. 50% von der reaktion der gegenseite abhängig ist, sollte jedem klar sein. dennoch wird auf den leuten rumgehackt, die versuchen spots wie die rinne oder den bk in muc, nur um 2 bsp. zu nennen, zu legalisieren... ich wünschte mir hier einfach einen erweiterten blick über den tellerrand hinaus.


----------



## powderJO (20. August 2010)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ...das fatale daran ist, das man in die schublade des forstfreundes gesteckt wird, wenn man darauf hinweist, den guten stil auf den trails zu wahren. dazu gehört für mich auch, das man nicht überall kicker baut. und das man in allen verhandlungen zu mind. 50% von der reaktion der gegenseite abhängig ist, sollte jedem klar sein. dennoch wird auf den leuten rumgehackt, die versuchen spots wie die rinne oder den bk in muc, nur um 2 bsp. zu nennen, zu legalisieren... ich wünschte mir hier einfach einen erweiterten blick über den tellerrand hinaus.



das sehe ich wiederum etwas differenzierter. 

zum bauen: so lange es um einfache kicker und simpel geshapte trails geht, die nix kaputtmachen (also nägel in bäume, bäume fällen etc), sollte man die kids bauen lassen oder sie sogar dabei unterstützen. es schadet objektiv keinem und wo soll man denn heute noch spielen  wenn nicht im wald. 
und ja  ich weiß, dass der forst so was gerne als argument für sperrungen benutzt, aber das muss man dann eben ausdiskutieren oder gegebenenfalls ebenfalls zum gegenstand einer öffentlichen debatte machen. teilweise wird die für kinder schon geführt (diskussionen über spielplatzsperrungen wegen lärm z.b.)  warum also nicht auch in bezug auf die etwas älteren kinder ;-)

zum rumhacken auf menschen, die sich engagieren:  das engagement ist sicher aller ehren wert  zumal es ehrenamtlich passiert und kostbare freizeit dafür drauf geht. dennoch halte ich nach wie vor dem weg, den die dimb bestreitet für wenig bis gar nicht geeignet  und ich finde, das sollte man kritisieren dürfen.


----------



## oldrizzo (20. August 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> zum bauen: so lange es um einfache kicker und simpel geshapte trails geht, die nix kaputtmachen (also nÃ¤gel in bÃ¤ume, bÃ¤ume fÃ¤llen etc), sollte man die kids bauen lassen oder sie sogar dabei unterstÃ¼tzen. es schadet objektiv keinem und wo soll man denn heute noch spielen â wenn nicht im wald.



ich stimme dir hier, und das habe ich an anderer stelle schon mal geschrieben, 100%ig zu, nur wird das in den seltensten fÃ¤llen objektiv beurteilt, sei es von seiten der eigner, magistrate oder des forstes und erst recht nicht von privatpersonen, die gesetzl. vertreter aufwiegeln (und das gibt es). da spielen in der regel persÃ¶nliche vorbehalte oder interessen eine rolle, ein gutes bsp. ist die situation an der rinne, wo es einem forstangestellten nicht passt, was da passiert und er mit seinem widerstand einer positiven entwicklung im weg steht (warum ein einzelner so "viel macht" hat steht auf einem anderen blatt - das frage ich mich aber auch schon lange).



powderJO schrieb:


> und ja â ich weiÃ, dass der forst so was gerne als argument fÃ¼r sperrungen benutzt, aber das muss man dann eben ausdiskutieren oder gegebenenfalls ebenfalls zum gegenstand einer Ã¶ffentlichen debatte machen. teilweise wird die fÃ¼r kinder schon gefÃ¼hrt (diskussionen Ã¼ber spielplatzsperrungen wegen lÃ¤rm z.b.) â warum also nicht auch in bezug auf die etwas Ã¤lteren kinder ;-)



machen wir ja (mit und ohne dimb... ). meine persÃ¶nliche erfahrung ist, das es sinnvoller ist, direkt vor ort zu handeln, statt sich auf eine organisation zu verlassen. das ist keine kritik an den bestehenden vereinigungen, aber als local kennt man den wald und oft auch die menschen dahinter besser als adfc, dimb, mtbvd, bdr & co. trotzdem....



powderJO schrieb:


> zum rumhacken auf menschen, die sich engagieren:  das engagement ist sicher aller ehren wert â zumal es ehrenamtlich passiert und kostbare freizeit dafÃ¼r drauf geht. dennoch halte ich nach wie vor dem weg, den die dimb bestreitet fÃ¼r wenig bis gar nicht geeignet â und ich finde, das sollte man kritisieren dÃ¼rfen.



...die wissenssammlungen die oben genannte organisationen evtl. bereit halten, sind m.e. ein zugewinn bei verhandlungen, so hat mir persÃ¶nlich die zusammenfassung des legalize freeride leitfadens sehr weitergeholfen, vor allem bei fragen zur haftung und abnahme durch gutachter. kritik Ã¼bern und kritik annehmen muss gelernt sein, zu oft wird aber pauschal geurteilt und zu oft wird auf sachlich vorgetragene kritik Ã¼berempfindlich reagiert. das ist aber allzu menschlich... 

die wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen, aber mit sicherheit wird ein abwarten und tee trinken selten von erfolg gekrÃ¶nt sein. da werde ich lieber aktiv und probiere mehrere wege aus. mit dem illegalen bauen hat es nicht geklappt, das war frustrierend, der weg der legalisierung ist langwierig und mindestens genauso frustrierend, aber evtl. hat mein kleiner sohn, wenn er denn biken will, irgendwann freie trails. ob wegen dimb & co. oder der initiative anderer ist mir eigentlich wurscht.

euch immer freie trails und den wind im rÃ¼cken!


----------



## Roland1 (6. September 2010)

Der Förster hat erneut zugeschlagen und trails verbarrikadiert. Altkönig und im Vorbeifahren schienen auch die Einstiege zu den notorischen Downhilltrails vom Feldberggipfel zur Applauskurve neu verbarrikadiert. Diemal alledings ohne Beschilderung.

Ich kann das nicht verstehen. Zum einen werden sich wie beim letzten mal Umgehungen bilden. 100%. Zum andern hiess es letztes Jahr beim runden Tisch mit DIMB, Forst, Hochtaunuskreis etc. dass mal ein Zeichen gesetzt werden sollte um die Biker an den Tisch zu bringen. Nun... reden wir etwa nicht mehr mit den Vetretern von Forst und Hochtaunuskreis?
Zu einer Lösung führt diese Aktion nicht. Das muss der Forst inzwischen wissen. Also was soll das?

Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse vom Altkönig an Freitag 3. Sept

Altköniggipfel:





gesunde Bäume umsägen im Naturschutzgebiet, hmmm...hier geht's wohl nicht um den Wald oder?



[/IMG]





Reifenspuren von Forstfahrzeugen:





Weit unterhalb des Ringwalles auf halbem Weg zum Fuchstanz eine neue Blockade:


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2010)

hat der forst sauber gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (6. September 2010)

Das ist ja einfach nur noch lächerlich...


----------



## Torpedo64 (6. September 2010)

Der Viktoriatrail ist auch versperrt. Wir musste gestern über die Baumstämme die Bikes tragen 
Das ist aber nur am oberen Querweg der Fall.


----------



## Vorstadtkind (6. September 2010)

Schöne Bilder, schick die doch auch mit einer kurzen Schilderung mal an ein paar Lokalzeitung im HTK...


----------



## sipaq (6. September 2010)

Hat jemand 'ne Säge?


----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2010)

es gibt da doch den fürst mit der lizens zum sägen...

meine ist zu laut


----------



## DerTitan (6. September 2010)

Auch diese erneuten Blockaden werden die Nutzung der Trails nicht verhindern oder irgendein Problem lösen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Art und Weise einem Naturschutzgebiet auch nicht wirklich entspricht.
Wie üblich wird es hübsche kleine Drumherumwege geben, die mit der Zeit zu neuen Wanderwegen werden  Manchmal verschwinden die Blockaden auch wie von Geisterhand....!
Oder fährt irgend jemand jetzt nicht mehr auf den Alden ?


----------



## xtccc (6. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es gibt da doch den fürst mit der lizens zum sägen...
> 
> meine ist zu laut



oder nimm einen flaschenzug und zieh das holz zur seite...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. September 2010)

Ha Ha Ha da ham'se wieder ZUGESÄGT
No ja wie im R.Tahl nachher war, BESSER


----------



## DrMainhattan (6. September 2010)

Paar kleine Zweige wegmachen, Kicker dran => besser wie vorher. 

Danke Forstamt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (6. September 2010)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> Paar kleine Zweige wegmachen, Kicker dran => besser wie vorher.
> 
> Danke Forstamt!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es gibt da doch den fürst mit der lizens zum sägen...



Wer hat mich gerufen?


----------



## ChristianFranke (6. September 2010)

der dh ist wieder frei. da waren gestern die heinzelmännchen . viel spaß beim heizen...


----------



## Kirschblotze (6. September 2010)

Ich war gestern etwas später unterwegs. Habe dennoch auch einige Stämme und Stöckchen umfahren dürfen. Aber hat mich nicht weiter gejuckt. Schult die Reaktion und die Fahrtechnik. Also, ich freue mich über jeder Art von Abwechslung. Die Sachen, die den Weg so verpsperrt haben, dass es keinen Spaß macht, habe ich wenn möglich weggeräumt.

Tja, jetzt ist wieder die Zeit, in der sie mit den schwere Geräten Schäden im Wald anrichten, die bis in alle Ewigkeiten zu sehen sind. Unglaublich wie tief die Rillen sind, die sie mit ihren "Bulldozern" in den Wald schneiden.


----------



## Hopi (6. September 2010)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> es gibt da doch den fürst mit der lizens zum sägen...
> 
> meine ist zu laut



Dafür ist man aber auch schneller  wieder weg


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. September 2010)

oh mann... f**k authority.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (6. September 2010)

Also meine lieblingsstrecke vom Altkönig runter zum Fuxi ist seit heute wieder frei


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. September 2010)

Milass schrieb:


> Also meine lieblingsstrecke vom Altkönig runter zum Fuxi ist seit heute wieder frei


----------



## --bikerider-- (6. September 2010)

irgentwann hat der forst keine bäume mehr... dann sind die arbeitslos und wir können wieder in ruhe biken 
wir könnten ja mal fragen ob Stihl uns sponsorn will.... ist ja heut zu tage keine seltenheit mehr, dass biker sich wege freiräumen müssen..



*hust*


----------



## DerTitan (6. September 2010)

Vom Herzberg runter (blauer Punkt) sind die Hornochsen in der Mitte von Wanderweg mit Ihren Bulldozern runtergefahren ... das wars dann mit dem Wanderweg.
Mir soll nochmal irgendeiner im Taunus was von Naturschutz erzählen


----------



## santacruiz (7. September 2010)

infos über strecke gelöscht


----------



## oldrizzo (7. September 2010)

super idee, schreibe gleich noch deine telefonnummer hier rein... es hat schon jemand im anderen thread gepostet: der forst liest mit und dein projekt, so versteckt es auch liegen mag, bleibt garantiert nicht unentdeckt.


----------



## Maggo (7. September 2010)

also mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn "santacruiz" der förster, oder einer seiner vertreter wäre. dann wird sich erstmal in de großen kurve, natürlich mitten in der nacht (so minimiert sich die zahl der zeugen) getroffen werden. da kriegste dann ne schaufel in die hand und darfst dir dein eigenes grab ausheben.........die tatsache, dass die kollegen vom wald billigend schwere verletzungen der bikenden gemeinde in kauf nehmen macht es für mich in gewisser weise sogar gar nicht so abwegig. irgendwie muss man das problem mit den fiesen gesellen auf zwei rädern ja in griff kriegen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (7. September 2010)

Für was eine Downhillstrecke bauen  Augen auf, denn die Wege sind doch da


----------



## sipaq (7. September 2010)

santacruiz schrieb:


> ***FAKE***


VORSICHT FAKE-ALARM!!!


----------



## Roland1 (7. September 2010)

santacruiz schrieb:


> halllo,
> 
> ich habe es schonmal in einen thread geschrieben, wir (eine gruppe aus 10 fahreren aus dem taunus) würden gerne eine neue Strecke, beginnend in der nähe von Fuxi runter zur hohemark basteln, da wir finden, dass in dieser gegend einfach zu wenig trails gibt.....



Lieber Santa Cruz,

das ist eine Super Idee und ich rate Dir die legalize Freeride Leute von der DIMB hinzuzuziehen um den Forst gemeinsam für so etwas zu gewinnen. Hol Dir Hilfe um es richtig anzugehen (ich meine nicht das Trail bauen sondern die Vrehandlung mit den Behörden) sonst wird es nichts.

Du bist seit gestern hier registriert? Hmm. Stell mal ein paar Fakten von dir hier ein und Fotos sonst bleibst Du unter Fakeverdacht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kirschblotze (7. September 2010)

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, ein paar wenige Abschnitte zu finden, die der Forst erlaubt zu bebauen, und die den Gravity-Fahreren gefallen. Und schwupps ist alles toll. Die Freerider und Downhiller haben keinen Grund mehr, irgendwo zu bauen, die Förster müssen nichts runterreissen. Alles ist legal. Und mit Wanderern und Ameisen kommen wir auch nicht in die Quere.

Aber nööö, lieber regt sich jeder über den anderen auf.

Bleibt doch nur die Haftungsfrage zu klären. Das kann man bei einem Rechtsanwalt gegen Bares klären lassen.

Letztes Jahr war ich in Rittershausen beim Downhill-Rennen. Da erzählt mir ein Einheimischer, dass der Förster ihnen sogar hilft bei der Streckenfindung und Pflege. Teilweise mit seinen Gerätschaften die Strecke freiräumt. 

Schade, dass es in unserer schönen Region hier nicht klappen will  Dabei wäre es doch so einfach, wenn beide Seiten ein paar Kompromisse eingehen würden.

Ich würde meine Arbeitskraft im Gegenzug auch für Forstarbeiten anbieten. Im Wald ein bisschen rumackern ist doch auch gutes Training. Und danach zum Entspannen den offiziellen und legalen Trail nach Hause nehmen. Perfekt!


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. September 2010)

Da gabs doch letztens ein schönes Zitat:



Mudstud schrieb:


> @ Kona82
> 
> Grundsätzlich sicher nie verkehrt, wenn man sich vor dem Schaufelschwingen
> 1. in die Situation anderer versetzt und sich fragt, ob und warum die eigene Aktion als Problem wahrgenommen werden könnte.
> ...



So nervig es ist aber ich denke auch, dass es hier im Taunus keine andere Möglichkeit gibt als am Ball zu bleiben bis Verantwortliche hoffentlich irgendwann auch uns verstehen und respektieren können.
Dein Vorschlag, Kirschblotze, find ich übrigens ziemlich gut. Vielleicht lässt dich der Forst so irgendwann weichkochen? Könnte ja ne prima Zweckfreundschaft werden.


----------



## santacruiz (7. September 2010)

ich habe die infos über die strecke gelöscht.

im übrigen, ein kumpel von mir wohnt neben einem förster und kriegt nie probleme (im gegenteil) wenn er mit seinem mtb losfährt... es gibt wohl auch noch gute!


----------



## Roland1 (7. September 2010)

santacruiz schrieb:


> ich habe die infos über die strecke gelöscht.



Das war nicht nötig. Jeder darf Ideen haben und zu Diskussion stellen und hier ist der richtige Platz dafür. Es demonstriert die Nachfrage nach schönen singletrails und das darf und soll auch der Förster lesen.

Alledings bevor Du und deine Kumpels die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen müssen der Forst und andere Behörden zustimmen. das ist nervig und da brauchst Du die Hilfe derer die da schon mal durch sind.

Gruss


----------



## floehsens (10. September 2010)

ich bin gegen das "kriechen"! wer sind wir denn!? außerdem wurde schon lange genug gekrochen. wenn einem da niemand entgegen kommt, muss man eben die strategie wechseln. wenn die jedes jahr aufs neue die schweren geschütze auffahren brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern wenn es von der anderen seite kontra gibt.

ich setze auf einen nachhaltigen lerneffekt. jedesmal wenn barrikaden errichtet wurden, entstanden umfahrungen oder die barrikaden sind auf unerklärliche weise verschwunden. damit schneiden sie sich doch ins eigene fleisch. das sollte dem forst zu denken geben. 

aber das mit dem denken haben die da ja wohl nicht so gern! 

ich denke da hat die masse der biker den längeren atem und das feldberg- und altköniggebiet ist einfach zu groß als das der forst das in den griff bekommen würde....


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2010)

Jo immer schön auf offenen Konflikt und Beleidigung setzen. Obs bei den starken Worten bleibt wenn der erste hessische MTB-Bußgeldkatalog steht? Glaubst du der Forst/Staat erwidert deinen stählernen zivilen Ungehorsam mit Respekt und Einsicht?

Vielleicht hast du es auch falsch verstanden: Es geht nicht um "in den Arsch kriechen", sondern um kontinuierliche Bemühung um Akzeptanz und bestenfalls sogar Verständnis für unseren Sport.
Den meisten von uns, mich inklusive, fehlt oft die Geduld aufgrund unseres jungen Jahrgangs. Ich kann es selbst nicht verstehen wie man sich so langsam um seine eigenen Probleme kümmern kann und Dinge auf die unpragmatischste Art und Weise angeht. Das entschuldigt aber nicht son pubertäres Gequatsche. Nachhaltiger Lerneffekt? Natürlich nur beim Forst, nicht bei dir selbst auch ...?
Nur weil ich bereit bin zu "kriechen" schließt das übrigens nicht aus, dass ich auch praktisch Hand anlege und den Scheiss wegräum den uns der Forst vor die Karre wirft.


----------



## sipaq (10. September 2010)

Faker hat recht.

Niemand redet hier von kriechen, sondern von überzeugen und von Verständnis aufbauen. Leider gilt das für beide Seiten.

Seite 1 - Der Forst:
Beim Forst sollte man sich bewusst machen, dass man die MTB-Fahrer nicht mit Verboten oder Streckensperrungen aus dem Taunus rausbekommt. Jeder, der an einem sonnigen Sonntag mal oben am Feldi oder am Fuxi ist, kann dort ja sehen, dass dort oftmals mehr MTB'ler unterwegs sind als Wanderer. Die gehen nicht einfach weg. 

Lenkung nicht Sperrung heißt hier die Devise, d.h. vor allem eine legale Strecke für die Shredder-Fraktion (DH/FR). Ich mag mich täuschen, aber die trailsüchtigen XC/AM Fahrer verteilen sich etwas besser über den Hochtaunus und scheinen den Forst nicht *so* zu stören.

Seite 2 - die MTB'ler:
Man sollte ja eigentlich erwarten, dass man das nicht mehr erwähnen muss, aber JEDER sollte sich an die DIMB Trail Rule 2 "Hinterlasse keine Spuren!" halten. Jeder, der mit dauerblockiertem Hinterrad (sei er jetzt XC-Fahrer oder Freerider) durch den Taunus shreddert, erweist uns allen einen Bärendienst, denn das ist Wasser auf die Forstmühle von wegen Bodenerosion und so. Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Leute, die mit dauerblockiertem Hinterrad fahren, null Fahrtechnik haben, insofern sollten die, die es betrifft sich baldmöglichst mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs zum richtigen Bremsen buchen. 

Das der Forst mit seinen Holzharvestern, da viel schlimmer ist, ist da auch kein Gegenargument. Schon als wir alle viel kleiner waren hat das Argument "der da macht das aber auch!" nicht gezogen. Selbst mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen ist da die Devise.


----------



## floehsens (10. September 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du es auch falsch verstanden: Es geht nicht um "in den Arsch kriechen", sondern um kontinuierliche Bemühung um Akzeptanz und bestenfalls sogar Verständnis für unseren Sport.
> Den meisten von uns, mich inklusive, fehlt oft die Geduld aufgrund unseres jungen Jahrgangs. Ich kann es selbst nicht verstehen wie man sich so langsam um seine eigenen Probleme kümmern kann und Dinge auf die unpragmatischste Art und Weise angeht. Das entschuldigt aber nicht son pubertäres Gequatsche. Nachhaltiger Lerneffekt? Natürlich nur beim Forst, nicht bei dir selbst auch ...?



das mit dem kriechen habe ich schon verstanden.

nur meiner meinung nach bist du in dieser angelegenheit zu naiv! das jahrelange kriechen von einzelnen, sowie großen vereinen mit mächtigem engagement und fachkenntnissen hat bis heute rein garnix gebracht. nichts! garnichts! 0,00%!

der forst hält die leute hin. es gibt kein interesse auf deren seite für unsere anliegen. deshalb liegen auch wieder barrikaden im wald. das wird nächsten herbst wieder passieren, und das jahr darauf auch wieder.

es gab doch schon investoren und alles mögliche an unternehmungen etwas in die wege zu leiten für die radler im taunus. nie ist was draus geworden. seit jahren geht das so. es gibt zu viele interessenverbände die da an einem tisch sitzen. jeder will sein ding durchsetzen, am ende passiert nix. politik halt...

und schau dich doch mal um: 
burg frankenstein: tot 
die isartrails: so gut wie tot 
bombenkrater münchen: tot

das waren alles etablierte spots. es gab nach den sperrungen und zerstörungen bei diesen spots sogar richtig fette, medienwirksame demos. nix ist passiert. 

gerade weil ich schon lange aus der pubertät raus bin und das ganze schon ein paar jahre verfolge, hau ich hier meine meinung raus. 

und nochmal zum lerneffekt: meine einzige hoffnung ist die, dass der forst irgendwann merkt: "ok, anscheinend bekommen wir das problem nicht alleine in den griff mit unseren sperrungen. vielleicht sollten wir uns doch nochmal mit der DIMB oder der WOFFM an einen tisch setzen." 

ich glaube nur so gehts....


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. September 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass der Fortschritt immer an greifbaren Dingen (Gesetze, DH-Strecken) messbar ist oder gar sein müsste. Gäbe es tatsächlich _keinerlei_ Akzeptanz und Verständnis seitens des Forstes dann würde es uns hier doch ganz anders gehen. Es gibt teilweise Kicker die von stark benutzten Wanderwegen super einsehbar sind und auch die "diversen" DH-Strecken am Feldi sind doch ziemlich lang im Betrieb. Der Förster kennt doch seinen Wald und wenn er es wirklich konsequent durchsetzen wollte so wäre jeder Kicker nach spätestens ein-zwei Wochen platt. 
Wir sind aber nicht die einzige Interessensgemeinschaft die auf den Forst und andere Verantwortliche einwirkt.
Was ich sagen will: Am wichtigsten ist die "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit vor Ort". Ein Kollege von mir beherrscht es zum Beispiel echt gut einfach Wanderer anzuquatschen und in ein freundliches Gespräch zu verwickeln. Da lockert sich so mancher grimmiger Gesichtszug in sekundenschnelle und zack - ist man auf einer Wellenlänge und versteht sich. Wie soll sich zwischen Menschen die sich auf Anhieb in ihre Naturliebe so verbunden fühlen noch eine ernsthafte Feindschaft entwickeln? DAS ist der für mich wichtigste Teil des "kriechens" welcher auch den Forst auf lange Zeit hin entlastet. Der Förster hat nämlich mit Sicherheit keinen Bock mehr zwischen den Fronten zu stehen und sich das Gejammer von allen Seiten anhören zu müssen.

Schwarze Schafe die einen maßregeln bevor sie auch nur die Hand zum Gruß heben gibt es auch. Solche unglücklichen Menschen gibt es aber überall, in jeder Lebenslage.

Das die Arbeit mit den Behörden so ziemlich gar nicht vorangeht und wir uns weiterhin verschaukelt fühlen ist leider auch wahr. Ich bin aber überzeugt, dass die Waldwelt anders aussehen würde ohne das lange Engagement von DIMB und WOFFM, auch wenn "objektiv" kein Fortschritt messbar ist und die eine oder andere "Schlacht" auch klar verloren wurde (Rinne wie du sagtest, nur was die Münchner Beispiele mit dem Taunus zu tun haben..?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (10. September 2010)

An der Rinne gibt es einige Neue und Alte Bauwerke, es herrscht auch reger Betrieb dort.

Gruß Frank


----------



## floehsens (10. September 2010)

das letzte was ich dazu mal irgendwo gelesen habe, war das einer ein dickes bußgeld zahlen musste weil er erwischt wurde. 

ist es wieder "sicher" da?


----------



## ImpeRiaL (18. September 2010)

HI. War heute wieder oben. Scheint an sich sicher zu sein. denke nicht, dass dort dauerhaft leute am kontrollieren sind, um bußgelder einzusacken.

Sind heute nen Trail vom Großen Feldberg runter zum Fuchstanz. War soweit alles frei und gut fahrbar. Jedoch sind vereinzelt auch wieder ein paar Bäume auf Wegen gesichtet worden. Denke aber, das es nichts absichtliches war.

Dann sind wir noch mal auf den Altkönig. Hier ist aber immer noch einiges definitiv mit absichtlich hingelegten Stämmen gesperrt. Also immer schön die Augen auf. Hoffe der Fort versteht uns irgendwann. Glaube kaum, dass wir den Wald mit unserem Sport zerstören (bin Freerider, der aber rücksichtsvoll unterwegs ist).


----------



## JustFlying (18. September 2010)

Ich denke mal, floehsens Kommentar war auf die Rinne bezogen.

Der Kontakt zu den Wanderern um den Feldi ist, soweit ich das sehe, eigentlich größtenteils positiv. Mal nett gegrüßt und alles ist in Ordnung... 
Laufen momentan eigentlich noch Gespräche mit dem Forstamt des Taunus bezüglich einer legaliesierten Strecke?


----------



## holk101 (20. September 2010)

würde mich auch mal interessieren!!! vor einigen Tagen habe ich ein Förster bei uns am Hometrail im Taunus getroffen besser gesagt er uns^^ wir haben mit ihm geredet und kamen auch in ein Gespräch über den Feldberg, das es dort ja extrem sei mit dem dowhillfahren und das in der nächsten Zeit stärker dagegen vorgegangen wird. Der hat auch was von wegen Polizei gesagt. Ich fragte Ihn wo wir denn hin sollen, wir wollen ja auch nur eine Sportart ausüben und bekam als Antwort: Kauf dir andere Fahrräder-.-. Nach der Unterhaltung hat ich das Gefühl, dass der Forst nur ein Ziel hat: Keine DH im Taunus!!! Downhill=Raudies=Verbrecher usw. 
Als er gegagnen ist hat er den Bereich des Trailes noch schnell für Vollernter freigegeben, das Sie dort fahren können... juhu


----------



## Hopi (20. September 2010)

holk101 schrieb:


> wir wollen ja auch nur eine Sportart ausüben und bekam als Antwort: Kauf dir andere Fahrräder-.-.



Auf den Spruch hätte man sagen müssen "NEIN ICH KAUFE MIR EINEN HARVESTER UND MACHE DICH ARBEITSLOS" 

Die Penner lernen es nicht, dass verbieten nix bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerTitan (20. September 2010)

Bußgelder einkassieren darf nur die Polizei/Ordnungsamt. Auch nur diesen Behörden gegenüber bin ich als Bürger verpflichtet Auskunft über meine Person zu geben.
Die beiden Ordnungsbeamten der Gemeinde Schmitten sind am WE damit beschäftigt, die Freunde des Motorsports auf dem Feldberg zu kontrollieren Ich bezweifel sehr stark das man eine Streifenwagen abstellt um an den bekannten DH orientierten Trails zu kontrollieren und Bußgelder zu erheben. Selbst wenn...mehr als falsch parken wird das nicht kosten Wobei ich mir überhaupt nicht sicher bin welche Ordnungswidrigkeit hier eigentlich vorliegt.
Es werden eher weiterhin total unsinnige Baumsperren gebaut, die eher zu Unfällen führen als diese zu verhindern. Ich würde niemals auf den Gedanken kommen, den Besitzer des Waldes zu verklagen, wenn ich auf die Fresse falle. Allerdings wenn ich wegen durch eine nachweislich durch den den Besitzer/Hessenforst aufgestellten Baumsperre schwer stürze ....... 
Den größten Frevel an der Natur machen aktuell diese Harvesterdinger, dies macht die Feldbergregion für alle naturliebenden Touris 5 Stufen schlechter.


----------



## --bikerider-- (20. September 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13489193.html

sachen gibts 
]ja ich weiß Feldberg im Schwarzwald, und das ganze schon 1991!!!


----------



## Radlhasser (26. September 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal einmischen.
Der Spiegel-Beitrag ist steinalt - aber trifft einen heute umso wahreren Kern.
Früher (...war alles besser...) waren Biker eine kleine Gruppe von leidensfähigen und einigermaßen versierten Radlern, die sowohl die Ruhe der Natur, als auch die Herausforderung am Berg gesucht haben. Es wurde selbst geschraubt und sich gefreut dass hin und wieder tatsächlich brauchbares Material aufzutreiben war. Ging was kaputt, so wusste/ahnte man dass es in der Natur der Dinge lag. Legte man sich aufs Maul, dann hatte man wahrscheinlich was falschgemacht. Traf man unterwegs auf Fußgänger, so hatte man was gemeinsames (Liebe zur Natur und zur Betätigung an frischer Luft...) und wurde vielleicht als bissi schräg angesehen - aber nicht als Revier-Eindringling - (auch) weil man sich nicht hinter Protektoren, markigen Sprüchen und Vollvisierhelmen versteckte und den Berg noch aus eigener Kraft hochschnaufte. Erlebnis stand vor Status und Konsumdenken. Traf man einen anderen Radler - vielleicht noch mit ner Panne, so wurde gegrüßt und geholfen.
Dass Verpackungsmüll und ähnliches wieder mitgenommen wurde, hatte man noch beim wandern gelernt...

Wie ist es heute?
Jeder Hannes  muss mit dem MTB durch den Wald fahren - egal ob er ein Mindestmaß an Einfühlungsvermögen und Fahrtechnik besitzt - oder eben nur irgendnen Scheißbike gekauft hat weil der Mist gerade voll in ist. Neben den BMW/Porsche/Audi ... gehört eben einfach auch nen schickes MTB in die Garage...
Dusselige Teenies bolzen mit völlig überdimensioniertem Material durch die Gegend, nicht mal in der Lage die simpelsten Einstellungen an ihren Kisten vorzunehmen, aber immer ne dicke Lippe riskierend wenn was kaputt geht: GARANTIE!!! Fahrtechnik? Wozu? Ich hab doch Federweg und es gibt ein Shuttle/Lift/Bus! Oder Mammi fährt mich hoch!

Angegraute Schreibtischtäter, die sonst mit ihren dicken Kisten die Straßen unsicher machen, haben sich inzwischen mit dem neuesten seelenlosen Taiwahn-Schrott eingedeckt und machen einen auf Waldweg-Rambo - weil es ja so schick ist... Und wenn was kaputt ist wird nachgekauft oder reklamiert... Pflegen? Wozu? Ich hab doch Garantie! Das Zeug war doch so teuer - wieso geht das dann trotzdem kaputt? 

Und dann diese ewigen Schlaumeier und Besserwisser in diversen Foren... Hersteller haben keine Ahnung, Service funktioniert nicht, Teile halten nicht... Ich weiss es besser und bin ja ach so cool. Guckt euch mal eure NickNames an! Wie peinlich geht es denn noch? Und by the way bin ich natürlich nicht so doof und zahle reguläre Preise! Warum sollen die Leute die mir den Kram für mein ach so tolles Hobby konstruieren, bauen, verkaufen und reparieren denn auch noch anständig davon leben können? 

Nicht zu vergessen die Versand-Biker! Gabel falschrum aber dicke Lippe - ein Klassiker! Nix zahlen wollen, keine Ahnung von nix, aber beim Fachhändler Stress machen wenn die Dreckskiste noch zum Wochenende fertig werden soll. Selbst dran rumgebastelt und alles vermurxt - aber dann über unfähige Schrauber schimpfen... Dicke Gabeln und Dämpfer fahren aber keinen Schimmer von der Funktion der komischen blauen und roten Rädchen...

Und dann dieser Bikepark und Alpencross-Hype...
Warum bitte muss heute jeder Depp mindestens einmal im Leben nem Guide den letzten Nerv rauben und unbedingt über die Alpen radeln?
Und warum müssen die ganzen Teenies mit dem Maximum an Federweg und nem Minumum an Fahrtechnik Bikeparks verstopfen und blödsinnige Pseudo-Lines in Naturschutzgebiete buddeln? 

Heutzutage erlebt man im MTB-Bereich vor allem Anspruchsdenken, dicke Sprüche, Planlosigkeit und Großmäuligkeit. Das war mal ein Hippie-Sport!
Entspannt!
Locker!
Kreativ!
Geben-und-nehmen!

Ich hab euch so derart satt! 
Euch Sprücheklopfer, Besserwisser, Garantieschreier, Preisfeilscher, Wegekaputtbremser, Waldverschmutzer, Großmäuler!
Ihr KOTZT MICH AN!!!

Pseudo-Biker-Pack!

Führerscheinpflicht für´s Biken! Sofort und für alle!
Wer die Grundregeln nicht kennt bleibt daheim!
Wer nichtmal nen Platten reparieren kann auch!
Wer sich wie die letzte Sau benimmt - nur weil er soundsoviel für seinen Hobel ausgegeben hat - darf auf der Straße fahren!
Wer Wege zerstört weil er sein Bike/seine Bremsen nicht beherrscht der muss zur kostenpflichtigen Nachschulung.
Wer mutwillig andere gefährdet oder den Ruf der Biker insgesamt schädigt muss als Wiedergutmachung tageweise den Wald aufräumen und Müll aufsammeln!
Wer sich beim Händler beraten lässt und dann im Internet kauft muss eben künftig für Beratung zahlen!

Ihr müsst euch nicht wundern über Wegsperrungen und nen schlechten Ruf. Ihr habt schon einiges dazu beigetragen.

Sammelt Briefmarken - baut Modelleisenbahnen!
Oder fahrt Rennrad, oder fahrt mit nem netten Trekkingbike Gepäck durch die Gegend!
Aber hört auf diesen wunderbaren Zeitvertreib zu schädigen.

Maxima culpa für jede Pauschalverurteilung.
Aber LEIDER ist dies eine realistische Einschätzung und Beurteilung.
Gewachsen in vielen Jahren MTB-Erfahrung.
Mir ist auch klar dass man in einem freien Land niemandem verbieten kann einem/seinem Hobby nachzugehen. Aber wenn man an dem Ast sägt auf dem man sitzt, dann zeugt das nicht unbedingt von ausgeprägter Intelligenz!
Es ist ja mittlerweile peinlich mit nem MTB durch die Gegend zu fahren...

Wäre schön wenn ich auch noch mit meinen Kindern durch den Wald radeln könnte - aber wenn das so weiterläuft, kann man das wohl vergessen.
Traurig.
Sehr traurig!

PS: Wenn ihr mich jetzt hasst oder doof findet - behaltet es für euch!
Werde diesen Account jetzt löschen und etwaige Antworten eh nicht mehr lesen.
Bevor ihr euch äußert - erstmal Hirn einschalten und nachdenken.
Vielleicht ist ja doch an dem einen oder anderen Punkt ein wahrer Kern.
Wenn jeder seinen (kleinen) Teil dazu beiträgt, kann es besser werden!
Es liegt in unserer Hand!
Happy Trails!


----------



## Maggo (26. September 2010)

made my day


----------



## The Brian (26. September 2010)

Herrlich - der beste Beitrag in diesem Jahr !!!!


----------



## Deleted92756 (26. September 2010)

Wenn ich hier im Forum so diverse Threads lese und sehe, wem ich unterwegs im Wald etc. begegne, dann muss ich sagen: 
der Beitrag ist provokativ formuliert, aber im Grunde hat er recht.


----------



## --bikerider-- (26. September 2010)

xx.r2d2 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier im Forum so diverse Threads lese und sehe, wem ich unterwegs im Wald etc. begegne, dann muss ich sagen:
> der Beitrag ist provokativ formuliert, aber im Grunde hat er recht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. September 2010)

Wie sinnlos so einen Beitrag hier reinzustellen und sich dann direkt wieder zu verdünnisieren. Armer Tropf. Ich glaube sein grösstes Problem ist er selbst.


----------



## neikless (26. September 2010)

Vielen Dank für Ihren Beitrag Herr Sarrazin !!!


----------



## Lupo (26. September 2010)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ....Armer Tropf. Ich glaube sein grösstes Problem ist er selbst.



da kannste recht haben. wenn der mal amok läuft will ich net in der nähe sein.
aber mal nebenbei bemerkt: auf die von ihm beschriebene klientel kann ich im wald gerne verzichten, kenn auch hier im forun keinen auf den das zutrifft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (26. September 2010)

Die ewige Diskussion, früher war es 'underground' und viel cooler... Überall und immer das gleiche, früher oder später kommt dieser Blödsinn


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. September 2010)

Congratulations Radlhasser - Lesenswertester Beitrag seit Langem  

Da hat sich aber Einer echt Mühe gegeben - Herrliche Urlauslektüre


----------



## xtccc (26. September 2010)

DaBot schrieb:


> Die ewige Diskussion, früher war es 'underground' und viel cooler... Überall und immer das gleiche, früher oder später kommt dieser Blödsinn



..danke, so ähnlich wollte ich dass auch schreiben !


----------



## DH-Raser (26. September 2010)

> Besserwisser in diversen Foren


DU bist einer!


> egal ob er ein Mindestmaß an Einfühlungsvermögen und Fahrtechnik besitzt


Du bist sicher als Fahrradprofi geboren.


> nicht mal in der Lage die simpelsten Einstellungen an ihren Kisten vorzunehmen


Da sind wir wieder beim Thema: 





> Besserwisser in diversen Foren





> wenn was kaputt ist wird nachgekauft oder reklamiert


Mach es so wie du denkst und kümmer dich nicht um andere, dann hättest du dir den ganzen Beitrag sparen können.

mfg Fabian


----------



## bikebecker (26. September 2010)

Hallo

Danke Radelhasser, leider hast du zum größten Teil recht.

Gruß bikebecker 
der seit 21 Jahren  im Taunus fährt


----------



## floehsens (26. September 2010)

ok, nachdem jetzt alle mal gekotzt, gelacht oder geweint haben, ab jetzt bitte wieder ONTOPIC!!


----------



## DrMainhattan (27. September 2010)

0:44 Uhr geschrieben, da war sicher Alkohol im Spiel...


----------



## mohrstefan (27. September 2010)

DrMainhattan schrieb:


> 0:44 Uhr geschrieben, da war sicher Alkohol im Spiel...


----------



## floehsens (27. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 666 (18. November 2010)

macht doch alle was ihr wollt, ich fahr weiterhin im taunus


----------



## mohrstefan (18. November 2010)

Ich auch :-D


----------



## haihoo (5. Januar 2011)

in Highdelberg sinn se mittlerweile fortschrittlicher....
hab ich grad zufällig entdeckt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478771&page=3
wo isn eigentlich der thread hin??


----------



## Cartel29 (5. Januar 2011)

Für eine legale Feldberg-Strecke würde ich viel geben. Naja trotzdem jedes WE da^^


----------



## floehsens (10. Oktober 2011)

es darf wieder spekuliert werden:

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/lokale...odelbahn-wiederbelebt_rmn01.c.9268915.de.html

die diskussion ist mal wieder eröffnet!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie wÃ¤r's - wir nehmen einfach nur die Trails und den Bikepark und lassen die hÃ¤ssliche Umweltverschandelung namens Sommerrodelbahn einfach weg? FÃ¼r 30 TSD â¬ gibt es dann sogar nicht nur die B-Planung sondern gleich den fertig gebaute Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (10. Oktober 2011)

das ist an lÃ¤cherlichkeit kaum zu Ã¼berbieten... 
zitat anfang: âEine Mountainbiker-Strecke sei parallel zur Sommerrodelbahn angedacht. Einen interessierten Investor dafÃ¼r gibt es noch nicht.â aber da gab es doch jemanden mit einem schlÃ¼ssigen konzept?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Oktober 2011)

Liest sich wie: "Schmitten sucht noch einen zahlungskräftigen Investor aus China, der neben der neuen Rodelbahn gleich auch noch den Bikepark, die neue Wellness-Therme, das Mineralienmuseum, die Rotsocken-Galerie und die Renten der nächsten 50 Jahre sponsort."


----------



## Igetyou (10. Oktober 2011)

Schön wäre es jedoch!


----------



## Jeronimo (10. Oktober 2011)

hmmmmm ich denk das wird wieder nix... schön wäre es ja...


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2011)

Das werden nur 30k für ein Papier, dass die Tinte nicht wert ist. Wir haben einfach ein Problem, wir haben nicht die Infrastruktur (Lift). Und erst einen Lift bauen, so einen blöden Investor möchte ich mal sehen.


----------



## micha555 (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Sommerrodelbahn braucht doch eh einen Lift!


----------



## Hopi (10. Oktober 2011)

Aus dem Grund glaube ich auch nicht an die Sommerrodelbahn, eine Liftanlage/Rodelbahn kosten richtig viel Geld in der Erstellung, vom laufenden Betrieb wollen wir nicht reden. Wann soll sich das denn amortisieren?
Wir haben eigentlich keinen Skibetrieb, keine Piste, kein Gefälle, eine Sommerrodelbahn wäre zwar ein Umsatzbringer,  ich weiß nicht ob Du schon mal in Todtnau warst, sonst wüsstest Du wie so eine gemeinsame Nutzung eines Liftes aussieht.


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2011)

ich denke denen schwebt eine (sommerrodel)bahn vor die selbst wieder hochfährt/gezogen
wird also OHNE Lift auskommt, damit sollen dann wohl auch die bikes bergauf transportiert werden (können) ...

Mir persönlich würden schon (legale) MTB Strecken (DH/FR/Enduro) ohne Lift reichen !!!
Das Potenzial dafür und mehr ist im Taunus auf jeden Fall da,
ob es genutzt wird bleibt zweifelhaft aber wünscheswert !


----------



## micha555 (10. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das sind jetzt eh alles Spekulationen, das wird am Ende woanders entschieden!


----------



## roberto.d (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich gebe euch allen ja recht, dass klingt recht unbeholfen und vor allem undurchdacht, aber ich finde jeden Hoffnungsschimmer gut wenn es um eine legale DH Strecke am Feldberg geht bzw. mehrere legale Trails. 

Sollte jemand Unterstützung brauchen dann bin ich dafür zu haben!!! Lieber wir Biker geben vernünftigen Input und eben nicht unerfahrene Investoren.

@Hopi: Wer glaubt das sich ein Bikepark in der Rhein Main Region nicht lohnen würde (selbst mit Liftbau), der war noch nicht in Whistler. 
Nein, nicht schlagen, Whistler ist kein Vergleich, aber wenn man es eben 100%ig angeht, dann funktioniert es auch, aber eben nur dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2011)

Ab in die nächste Runde.
Love the ride


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2011)

Bitte Vorsicht mit Vergleichen, weder positiv noch negativ, Ideen kann man sich holen,
aber man muss immer im Einzelfall sehen was sinnvoll machbar ist !
Der Felberg/Taunus hat riesiges Potenzial und eine großartige Einzugsquelle ...
natürlich gibt es auch Hindernisse und Probleme zu überwinden, auf lange Sicht
aber auch lohnentwert und ein gewaltiger Gewinn für die Region, in eine gute Richtung gelenkt,
unter umweltpolitischen Vorstellungen vernünftig realisierbar !


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Bitte Vorsicht mit Vergleichen, weder positiv noch negativ, Ideen kann man sich holen,
> aber man muss immer im Einzelfall sehen was sinnvoll machbar ist !
> Der Felberg/Taunus hat riesiges Potenzial und eine großartige Einzugsquelle ...
> natürlich gibt es auch Hindernisse und Probleme zu überwinden, auf lange Sicht
> ...


Wenn dann ma alle mitspielen


----------



## DaBot (11. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder dieses blöde Argument mit dem Limes  Da gehen auch sonst zig Straßen, Wanderwege und sonstwas drüber. Und grade da ist das dann ein Problem??


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Mir persönlich würden schon (legale) MTB Strecken (DH/FR/Enduro) ohne Lift reichen !!!
> Das Potenzial dafür und mehr ist im Taunus auf jeden Fall da,
> ob es genutzt wird bleibt zweifelhaft aber wünscheswert !



Mit dem Potenzial gebe ich dir Recht und angelegte Endurotrails (aller Stromberg) die durch den Taunus führen, wären in meinen Augen, dass was sich rechnen würde.


----------



## Hopi (11. Oktober 2011)

roberto.d schrieb:


> @Hopi: Wer glaubt das sich ein Bikepark in der Rhein Main Region nicht lohnen würde (selbst mit Liftbau), der war noch nicht in Whistler.
> Nein, nicht schlagen, Whistler ist kein Vergleich, aber wenn man es eben 100%ig angeht, dann funktioniert es auch, aber eben nur dann



Whistler hatte aber schon immer einen Lift (ist ja ein Skigebiet)  ist der Feldberg ein Skigebiet?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2011)

CANADA ist eine ganz andere , ganz andere , ganz.andere ) LIGA )!!!!!


----------



## powderJO (12. Oktober 2011)

lustig finde ich das hier:



			
				fnp schrieb:
			
		

> Kluge ist zuversichtlich, dass sich ein Bike-Park an der Nordbahn umsetzen lässt. Ein Vorteil sei, dass dort "kein Wald abgehackt werden muss".




ein riesen-vorteil in einem wald, der kreuz und quer von harvestern zerpflügt wird ...


zum park-"projekt" selbst bleibe ich nach wie vor bei dem, was ich schon in jedem thread zu dem thema geschrieben habe: unausgegorener quatsch, zu allem überfluß angedacht von leuten die erstens keine ahnung haben und zweitens kein problem damit haben, steuergelder zu verschwenden. bei denen heißt das natürlich anders: investition in tourismusprojekte ...


----------



## neikless (19. Oktober 2011)

in der Zeitung MIX steht wieder was über Sommerrodelbahn und Bikestrecken aber auch nix neues ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holk101 (3. November 2011)

Eventuell kommt da ja wirklich was ins rollen... http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html 

Bitte abstimmen!!!


----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

holk101 schrieb:


> Eventuell kommt da ja wirklich was ins rollen... http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html
> 
> Bitte abstimmen!!!


----------



## neikless (4. November 2011)

holk101 schrieb:


> http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html
> 
> *Bitte abstimmen!!!*


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2011)

da es ja in jedem thread steht, auch hier noch mal meine meinung:

nach wie vor dagegen. jedenfalls solange dass hier:



			
				fwg schrieb:
			
		

> Weiterhin soll es eine gefÃ¼hrte Mountainbike-Strecke geben, um die Mountainbiker zu lenken und âwildeâ, illegale Trails zu vermeiden.



nicht spezifiziert wird. denn nach wie vor rechne ich damit, dass ein bikepark dazu fÃ¼hren wird, dass alle anderen trails endgÃ¼ltig gesperrt werden. argumentation: ihr biker habt ja jetzt die bikeparkstrecke, das muss reichen.

daneben muss man sich auch fragen, was ein solcher park ohne lift bedeutet: noch mehr verkehr hoch zum start? also auch noch mehr parkplÃ¤tze und noch mehr asphalt? finde das alles viel zu unklar, die planung wirkt sowohl finanziell als auch sonst unausgegoren - also nichts, was ich einfach mal so unterstÃ¼tzen werde, nur weil ich biker bin und nur sehe "eigene strecke".


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> da es ja in jedem thread steht, auch hier noch mal meine meinung:
> 
> nach wie vor dagegen. jedenfalls solange dass hier...



 dito


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2011)

ich sehs wie powderJO es sieht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. November 2011)

klar, powderJO hat recht. aber ich hab jetzt trotzdem mal auf "JA" geklickt, da wir so überhaupt erstmal aufmerksamkeit erzeugen. wirksam einfluss nehmen geht eh anders. hier geht es ja erst mal nur darum interesse abzuprüfen.


----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> denn nach wie vor rechne ich damit, dass ein bikepark dazu führen wird, dass alle anderen trails endgültig gesperrt werden. argumentation: ihr biker habt ja jetzt die bikeparkstrecke, das muss reichen.



die trails wurden doch schon gesperrt. sie wurden nur illegalerweise durch entfernen von verbotsschildern und beiseite räumen von holzblockaden wieder fahrbar gemacht. ändern würde sich laut deiner argumentation also nichts!


----------



## neikless (4. November 2011)

Haters gonna hate !

Eine legale Strecke ist längst überfällig, und sicher der richtige Weg
was mit sonstigen Strecken passiert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Die Aufmerksamkeit und Probleme dürfte mit weniger Betrieb auf solchen Trails
wie auch auf Wander/Forstwegen sicher abnehmen.

Wie man aber als MTBiker gegen eine solche Strecke stimmen kann ist mir unbegreiflich.
Sicherlich ist nicht immer alles gleich perfekt aber das wäre ein großer
Schritt für die Akzeptanz der Biker im Taunus.
Stromberg ist ein gutes Beispiel, auch dafür das nicht immer ein Lift nötig ist.
Im Taunus sind genügend Parkplätze und Straße vorhanden, 
wobei ich es für die bessere Lösung halte selbst den Berg mit bike hochzufahren ... 
Lift oder Rodelbahn-transport wäre natürlich Luxus.


----------



## holk101 (4. November 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Haters gonna hate !
> 
> Eine legale Strecke ist längst überfällig, und sicher der richtige Weg
> was mit sonstigen Strecken passiert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> ...



    			  	        Das könnte ich so unterschreiben. Klar  ist es jedem Selbst überlassen, wie er abstimmt, aber man muss auch  bedenken das hier ja "nur" eine Partei eine Umfrage, bezüglich der  Interesse durchführt und dementsprechend in die Diskussionen über  Sommerrodelbahn/Bikepark reingehen will. Wenn man nach dem Stand der aktuellen Planung des Konzeptes usw. fragt, würde ich vermuten man ist bei einem Prozent! Ich  hoffe einfach das durch diese Abstimmung irgendwie ein Zeichen gesetzt  wird und die Sache mal ernst ins Rollen kommt und die Leute sehen: Oh es gibt ja ein echt großes Interesse dafür, eventuell sollten wir es ja doch mal ernster nehmen usw.


----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

holk101 schrieb:


> Ich  hoffe einfach das durch diese Abstimmung irgendwie ein Zeichen gesetzt  wird und die Sache mal ernst ins Rollen kommt und die Leute sehen: Oh es gibt ja ein echt großes Interesse dafür, eventuell sollten wir es ja doch mal ernster nehmen usw.



ja. gutes argument! 

mir ist nicht bekannt das in der vergangenheit schonmal richtig aussagekräftige zahlen auf den tisch gekommen sind. diese umfrage ist auf jeden fall mal eine chance das interesse an einem bikepark in zahlen auszudrücken.


----------



## X-Präsi (4. November 2011)

Ich kann powderJos Befürchtungen gut nachvollziehen. Das wird aber in der Form sicherlich nicht geschehen.
Die Entscheidungsträger wurden von uns sehr deutlich darüber informiert, dass man mit einer legalen DH-/FR-Strecke vielleicht die Zahl der genehmigungsfrei selbst gebauten Strecken in gewissem Masse reduzieren kann, aber damit nicht die gesamte Zielgruppe "Mountainbiker" erreicht. 

Will man die Tourenfahrer an Brennpunkten kanalisieren, funktioniert das nur über ein passendes Angebot für die Biker.
Die DIMB IG Taunus hat auf Aufforderung der Behörden umfangreiche Streckenvorschläge dazu eingereicht und regt auch den Bau eines Flowtrails a la Stromberg an. Wenn diese geilen Trails kommen, ist das Angebot dann so gut, dass es automatisch von den meisten Bikern angenommen werden wird. Und es bräuchte keine Sperrungen mehr etc. 

Deswegen stimme ich ganz klar für den Bikepark und wir verfolgen unser Ziel "Flowtrail" und "geile legale Trails" parallel dazu weiter.


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2011)

neikless schrieb:


> Haters gonna hate !
> 
> Eine legale Strecke ist längst überfällig, und sicher der richtige Weg
> was mit sonstigen Strecken passiert steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.
> ...



erwartet ja keiner das du's begreifst, aber du kannst dir sicher sein das es eben nicht auf nem anderen blatt steht. es gibt nur ein blatt und da steht 'mountainbiken im taunus' drauf!


----------



## MissQuax (4. November 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> erwartet ja keiner das du's begreifst ...



Luca, sei mal nicht so böse!


----------



## Lucafabian (4. November 2011)

hab ich doch gewust das es wieder eins auf en deckel gibt, du kennst mich doch, manchmal kann ichs nicht lassen provukant zu sein 

ich fänds doch auch klasse wenn es was entsprechendes im taunus gibt...aber ich trau dem frieden nicht....ihr kennt alle die jungs vom forst, die werden, wenn sie uns außerhalb des parks erwischen, die hölle heiß machen. zumindest denen die gerne die kleine technische wege fahren.

die problembiker die zwischen den fußgängern die waldautobahn runterheizen wird durch den park keine alternative geboten, sie werden das weiterhin genauso machen wie bisher, folglich wirds auch weiterhin ärger geben und dann kommen die richtigen verbote....


----------



## neikless (4. November 2011)

Will mich nicht weiter darüber äußern was wo wie auf welchem Blatt steht ...
vielleicht hat das Blatt ja auch zwei Seiten oder man kann zwischen den Zeilen lesen. egal ! 
aber was erwartet ihr den bitte einen Park und legale Strecken für ALLE und dann 
auch noch einen Freifahrtschein weiter illegale Trails bauen und fahren zu dürfen,
nur zur Info das wird NIE NIE NIEMALS so sein !

Probleme gibt es immer nur mit Idioten und das auf beiden Seiten,
ich glaube aber auch wir als Mountainbiker müssen entgegenkommend sein,
um gleiches auch erwarten zu können.

Der Taunus braucht eine oder besser mehrere legale Strecken, dazu hab ich ja schon angerissen wie ich denke , JA !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ihr kennt alle die jungs vom forst, die werden, wenn sie uns außerhalb des parks erwischen, die hölle heiß machen. zumindest denen die gerne die kleine technische wege fahren.



und auch dir muss ich wie auch dem powderjoe sagen: auch jetzt, ohne bikepark, sind all diese trails schon verboten, sie werden nur illegal genutzt weil verbotsschilder und blockaden entfernt wurden.

es würde sich unter eurer argumentation nichts ändern, mit oder ohne bikepark.

ergo: 
schlimmer wirds nimmer! mit oder ohne park!


----------



## powderJO (4. November 2011)

es geht nicht um "legaler bikepark" vs "illegal gebaute trails". es geht um das gesamtkonzept "mtb im taunus". siehe auch lucafabian.

und solange das nicht klar ist, werde ich einen teufel tun und laut hurra schreien, weil mir die wurst "bikepark" vor die nase gehalten wird. es könnte sich nämlich herausstellen, dass diese wurst ein ziemlich vergifteter köder war und es außerhalb des bikeparks plötzlich nur noch auf ein paar wabs geduldet wird. 



			
				 präsi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Entscheidungsträger wurden von uns sehr deutlich darüber informiert, dass man mit einer legalen DH-/FR-Strecke vielleicht die Zahl der genehmigungsfrei selbst gebauten Strecken in gewissem Masse reduzieren kann, aber damit nicht die gesamte Zielgruppe "Mountainbiker" erreicht.
> 
> Will man die Tourenfahrer an Brennpunkten kanalisieren, funktioniert das nur über ein passendes Angebot für die Biker.
> Die DIMB IG Taunus hat auf Aufforderung der Behörden umfangreiche Streckenvorschläge dazu eingereicht und regt auch den Bau eines Flowtrails a la Stromberg an. Wenn diese geilen Trails kommen, ist das Angebot dann so gut, dass es automatisch von den meisten Bikern angenommen werden wird. Und es bräuchte keine Sperrungen mehr etc.



nichts für ungut - aber ich denke hier überschätzt ihr erstens euren einfluß auf die entscheidungsträger etwas (wie in muc zum beispiel auch), zweitens kann man nun stromberg beim besten willen nicht mit dem taunus vergleichen (anzahl biker), und drittens brauche ich keine geilen neuen trails, sondern will einfach die geilen fahren, die schon längst da sind, ohne mich von irgendjemandem auf den bikepark verweisen lassen zu müssen. 

das heißt im klartext: jede form der kanalisierung lehne ich ab. gleiches recht auf gleichen wegen für alle. ein gemeinsames miteinander ist möglich und jede form der "artentrennung" fördert letztendlich nur die vertiefung der gräben. schade, dass die dimb offensichtlich etwas anderes vertritt. 






edit: trotz meiner skeptis habe ich natürlich dennoch nicht mit "dagegen" gestimmt, sondern gar nicht. denn ich sehe sehr wohl, dass es auch legale möglichkeiten für downhiller und freerider geben muss, ihren sport auszuüben und es bringt imho auch nix, wenn von vornherein jeder anspruch mit dem hinweis auf "die mehrheit war dagegen" abgeschmettert werden kann. 

ich fordere nur auf wachsam zu bleiben und im zweifel lieber zu sagen: keine eigene legale strecke, wenn es dafür woanders verbote hagelt.


----------



## neikless (4. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> das heißt im klartext: jede form der kanalisierung lehne ich ab.



DAS gehört mit Abstand zu den dümmsten Sätzen die ich je lesen musste !

ich bin PRO für Miteinander und Rücksichtnahme aber je mehr Leute im Spiel sind
braucht man faire und eindeutige Regeln.


----------



## Zilli (4. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> es geht nicht um "legaler bikepark" vs "illegal gebaute trails". es geht um das gesamtkonzept "mtb im taunus". siehe auch lucafabian.
> 
> .... dass diese wurst ein ziemlich vergifteter köder war und es außerhalb des bikeparks plötzlich nur noch auf ein paar wabs geduldet wird.
> ....... ich fordere nur auf wachsam zu bleiben und im zweifel lieber zu sagen: keine eigene legale strecke, wenn es dafür woanders verbote hagelt.


Dies ist auch meine Befürchtung.
(Vielen Dank übrigens für Deine Tips+Links wg. dem Radkoffer , dass hatte ich noch versäumt )


----------



## floehsens (4. November 2011)

hier nochmal der link für alle die noch nicht abgestimmt haben: http://www.fwg-schmitten.de/index.php/umfrage.html

und nochmal: es gibt im moment keine offiziellen, geschweige denn legale trails im taunus! es kann also keine verschlechterung der aktuellen situation eintreten! es kann nur besser werden! thumbs up!


----------



## Hopi (5. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich fordere nur auf wachsam zu bleiben und im zweifel lieber zu sagen: keine eigene legale strecke, wenn es dafür woanders verbote hagelt.



Ich glaube ja auch nicht an den Bikepark, aber deine Angst kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Es ist eh schon verboten auf den Trails zu fahren wie uns der Schilderwald vor ein paar Jahren beweisen wollte. 

Also bleibt es doch alles beim alten


----------



## neikless (5. November 2011)

ohne Kanalisierung würde kein Bikepark der Welt funktionieren,
stell euch mal vor da wären auf der A-Line prötzlich Wanderer auf
dem Trail oder Motocrosser kommen entgegen. Jeder Sport braucht sein Spielfeld.
Aber natürlich kann man sich auch Trails teilen wo dies ohne gefahr möglich ist !


----------



## powderJO (5. November 2011)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> DAS gehört mit Abstand zu den dümmsten Sätzen die ich je lesen musste !





neikless schrieb:


> ohne Kanalisierung würde kein Bikepark der Welt funktionieren, stell euch mal vor da wären auf der A-Line prötzlich Wanderer auf dem Trail oder Motocrosser kommen entgegen. Jeder Sport braucht sein Spielfeld. Aber natürlich kann man sich auch Trails teilen wo dies ohne gefahr möglich ist !



die beiden zitate von dir im zusammenhang zeigen eins eindeutig: bevor du anderen dummheit unterstellst, solltest du mal an deinem leseverständnis arbeiten. sonst passiert es ganz schnell, dass das, was du anderen zurufst, auf dich zurück fällt ...





> ..., aber deine Angst kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Es ist eh schon verboten auf den Trails zu fahren wie uns der Schilderwald vor ein paar Jahren beweisen wollte. Also bleibt es doch alles beim alten



es sind doch gar nicht alle wanderwege/trails verboten wenn ich nicht irre. und da wo es verboten ist, gibt es doch bisher kaum ärger mit den anderen waldnutzern. das aber wird sich sicher ändern - denn dann werden sicher viele wanderer den standpunkt einnehmen: ihr habt den bikepark, uns gehört der rest.


----------



## ghostbikersback (7. November 2011)

powderJO schrieb:


> es sind doch gar nicht alle wanderwege/trails verboten wenn ich nicht irre. und da wo es verboten ist, gibt es doch bisher kaum ärger mit den anderen waldnutzern. das aber wird sich sicher ändern - denn dann werden sicher viele wanderer den standpunkt einnehmen: ihr habt den bikepark, uns gehört der rest.



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand (bin allerdings kein Experte auf dem Gebiet) ist derzeit noch die "Zweite Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hessischen Forstgesetzes (Verordnung über Betreten des Waldes und das Reiten und Fahren im Walde) v. 13. Juli 1980" (zumindest teilweise) gültig.

Hiernach sind Radfahrer ausdrücklich ermächtigt auf allen "festen Waldwegen" zu fahren (vgl. § 4). Aus § 4 sowie der Rechtsprechung (vgl. etwa VG Köln: Urteil vom 02.12.2008 - 14 K 5008/07) ergibt sich auch, dass ein fester Waldweg nicht unbedingt eine Mindestbreite von 2m haben muss, er muss nur ausreichend "fest" sein. Auf der anderen Seite sollte es aufgrund der Wegebeschaffenheit auch nicht zu Störungen anderer Waldnutzer (z.B. Wanderer) durch Radfahrer kommen. 

Ergo: So lange man sich auf "festen Waldwegen" bewegt, ist das Radfahren derzeit wohl legal. Dass man auf sämtlichen Wegen Wanderer rücksichtsvoll passieren sollte, ergibt sich eigentlich von selbst.

Daher Tempo runter, wenn man auf Wanderer trifft und nicht völlig hirnlos die Wege runterpreschen (einige Kollegen tun leider genau dies), dann klappt es auch. Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich auch nicht von der Forstbehörde zum Teil wohl illegale Sperrungen gefallen lassen.

Gesetze werden in diesem Land zum Glück immer noch von Gerichten und nicht von irgendwelchen übereifrigen Forstbehörden oder Exekutivorganen ausgelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (7. November 2011)

eben.


----------



## holk101 (12. November 2011)

Alleine heute 800 Stimmen dagegen bekommen -.-


----------



## Xah88 (12. November 2011)

Alter Schwede, da arbeitet ja jemand richtig gegen uns Biker...von 96 zu 50 Prozent...was ist da denn los?


----------



## taunusbiker212 (12. November 2011)

Sind bald mit weniger stimmen, das hört gar nicht mehr auf, kann mir auch nicht erklären wie das so schnell gehen kann... man könnte fast meinen das während den St Martin veranstaltung Stimmung gegen uns gemacht wurde


----------



## Xah88 (12. November 2011)

Oder jemand arbeitet mit IP-Changer gegen uns...dann könnte man theoretisch 1000 fach abstimmen...und 1 Person macht die Wahl kaputt...


----------



## karsten13 (12. November 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> Oder jemand arbeitet mit IP-Changer gegen uns...dann könnte man theoretisch 1000 fach abstimmen...und 1 Person macht die Wahl kaputt...



an sowas hab ich auch direkt gedacht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (12. November 2011)

*"Sollten Sie weitere Anmerkungen oder Fragen zu diesem Projekt  haben, steht Ihnen auf unserer Startseite die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung,  sich mit einer Mail an uns zu wenden."

**
Eventuell könnte man sie darauf aufmerksam machen, aber dann wären auch unsere Stimmen dahin (Annulierung etc) ... 

Aber in dieser Sekunde sind unsere Stimmenanteile auf <50% gefallen und das um 23.37 Uhr .... Das glaube wer will, dass die Rentner um diese Zeit noch wach sind und zu hunderten abstimmen...

Jetzt legen Sie einem nicht mehr nur auf dem Trail Steine in den Weg 
*​


----------



## mtb-freak96 (13. November 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> *
> Jetzt legen Sie einem nicht mehr nur auf dem Trail Steine in den Weg
> [/FONT][/I]*[/LEFT]



Steine???? Ich hab heute direkt in ner Landung nen Nagelbrett gefunden mit Nägeln nach oben... Was ein Zufall... :O


----------



## holk101 (13. November 2011)

mtb-freak96 schrieb:


> Steine???? Ich hab heute direkt in ner Landung nen Nagelbrett gefunden mit Nägeln nach oben... Was ein Zufall... :O



haste davon wenigstens n foto gemacht?


----------



## Xah88 (13. November 2011)

Habe jetzt ne Mail an die FWG geschrieben, dass sich gestern die Werte so massiv veränderten, kann einfach nicht normal gewesen sein !_




Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich finde es schön, dass eine öffentliche Abstimmung zum Thema Bikepark /Sommerrodelbahn initiiert wurde._ _

Bis gestern morgen beliefen sich die Umfragewerte auf circa _ _*95% Ja / 3 % Nein*. Im Zuge des gestrigen Abends (bis ziemlich genau 24 Uhr) veränderten sich die Werte in kürzester Zeit auf *45 % Ja / 50 % Nein*. 

Also obwohl in der Umfrage in _ _*einer Woche* über *1000* Stimmen abgegeben wurden, konnten gestern innerhalb *3-4 Stunden* circa *2000*  neue Stimmen gegen das Projekt verzeichnet werden. Zusätzlich sollen  diese Personen an einem Samstag Abend kurz vor Mitternacht abgestimmt  haben.

Daher möchte ich Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Wahl  wahrscheinlich von einer Einzelperson am gestrigen Abend manipuliert  wurde. Mein Verdacht wäre, dass hier mit verschiedener Software wie zum  Beispiel IP-Changer gearbeitet wurde._ _

Ich finde es bedauerlich, dass damit wiedermal der Bau und offizielle  Weg eines Bikeparks behindert wird und die Transparenz manipuliert  wurde._ _

Ich wünsche Ihnen noch einen sonniges Wochenende und verbleibe..._ _

Mit freundlichem Gruß_ _

XXXXX_


----------



## mtb-freak96 (13. November 2011)

³ sehr gut  nö, das Nagelbrett hab ich voller Wut weggeworfen -.- Im nachhinein kam ich dann auch auf die Idee nen Foto zu machen, habe mir dann aber gedacht komm lass es egal.


----------



## xtccc (13. November 2011)

wo lag das brett?


----------



## mohrstefan (13. November 2011)

Meines wissen's ist da eine Unterschriftensammlung gelaufen :-(


----------



## neikless (13. November 2011)

krass das die hater jetzt schon umfragen manipulieren müssen ...


----------



## Nukem49 (13. November 2011)

Sehr gutes Schreiben das du da aufgesetzt hast Xah88! Vielen Dank!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (13. November 2011)

Das Brett lag auf der Freeride ähm letzter Teil?! der Teil der mit dem drop beginnt direkt in der Landung nach dem ersten Sprung.. Für jeden Bike-hasser eig ein Katzensprung und eine Aufgabe von 2min das brett da zu postieren. Ich habe mir gestern nach dem Hochschieben immer mal eine kleine Pause gegönnt und ein paar Wanderer zur Seite gezogen und sie darauf angesprochen was sie davon halten das wir hier durch den Wald fahren. Zum großen Teil kamen echt nur positive Antworten. Ein Renterpaar ist sogar auf uns zu gekommen und hat und gelobt das wir uns die Strecke wieder frei geräumt hätten und was gegen den Förster machen da sie ja beobachtet hätten wie er den Weg zugebaut hätte. Naja ich hab eig nur 2 paare Erlebt die es nicht so toll fanden. Auf den einen Spruch ob wir auch auf Rehe achten, gab mein Freund nur die Antwort:" wir Bremsen nur für Igel, das gibt platten!" war sie erst leicht erschrocken ging dann aber mit nem freundlichen Lächeln doch weiter. Ich konnte gestern eig nur mal wieder feststellen das wir gar nicht so unbeliebt sind bei den Wanderern und dem anderen Fußvolk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (13. November 2011)

Ich würde diese Abstimmung jetzt auch nicht überbewerten. Immerhin geht es da um eine Sommerrodelbahn UND einen Bikepark. Ich gehe nicht davon aus das alle Menschen die dort abgestimmt haben explizit gegen einen Bikepark sind. Auch kenne ich den politischen Einfluss der Partei nicht (ist mir auch Wurscht). So ein Bau der , egal in welchem Ausmaß, in die Natur eingreift, stößt halt immer wieder auf Hindernisse. Selbst wenn die Abstimmung zu 100% positiv für einen Bikepark/ Sommerrodelbahn ausfällt, ist er dann immer noch nicht gebaut. Dann könnte es ganz locker im Genehmigungsverfahren voll in die Hose gehen. Spätestens wenn die Träger der öffentlichen Belange (u.a. Untere Naturschutzbehörde, untere Wasserbehörde, etc.) ihre Stellungnahme abgeben kann es solch ein Projekt in die Knie zwingen. Immerhin ist es ein Bauvorhaben im Außenbereich. Auch wenn´s ein vorhabenbezogener Bebauungsplan mit entsprechendem Investor ist. 
Wer glaubt so ein Projekt ist mit dem Abstimmungsverhalten einer Umfrage einer Partei genehmigt und gebaut, lebt auf diesem Planeten schon ziemlich blauäugig. Leider! 
Also: don´t panic. Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluß. 

555


----------



## Everstyle (14. November 2011)

Xah88 schrieb:


> _Daher möchte ich Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die Wahl  wahrscheinlich von einer Einzelperson am gestrigen Abend manipuliert  wurde._


M0in, 

die IiiSiiBee manipuliert seit Wochen die Kurse der italo Papiere, andernfalls würde uns vermutlich so einiges mehr um die Ohren fliegen. Da haben letzte Woche mal eben zwei Tage am Markt untätig zu sein gereicht, um den Obergauner aus dem Amt zu jagen. Das fällt mir gerade spontan zum Thema Manipulation ein. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen weiter geht...

Jedenfalls, es ist schon traurig, dass es soweit ist, dass selbst so kleine Projekte irgendwelchen oberflächlichen Interessen zum Opfer fallen. 

Fazit? 

Zweierlei: erstens, holt euch Bikes die kaum Wartung brauchen; zweitens keep on riding!

E.


----------



## THEYO (14. November 2011)

Tach auch,

ich hab jetzt auch nochmal eine Mail an den Schmittener Bürgermeister geschickt, man kennt sich ja. Vielleicht ist es trotzdem nötig hier in nächster Zukunft nochmal eine Aufklärungsaktion zu starten. Downhiller sind nicht so böse dass die Schmittener Angst vor uns haben müssen und einige wenige Miesepeter sollten so ein Projekt nicht gefährden dürfen!

Grüße

Jo


----------



## holk101 (14. November 2011)

Umfrage wurde aufgrund von Manipulation abgeschaltet!


----------



## mtb-freak96 (14. November 2011)




----------



## Xah88 (14. November 2011)

*Nach Prüfung des Abstimmungslogs  der letzten Tage und dem sich dadurch bestätigtem Verdacht einer  Manipulation von außen, haben wir unsere Umfrage abgeschaltet. Wir  prüfen z. Zt. eine andere Möglichkeit zur Befragung der Schmittener  Bürger.*​ *Sollten Sie aber trotzdem weitere  Anmerkungen oder Fragen zu diesem Projekt haben, steht Ihnen auf unserer  Startseite die Möglichkeit zur Verfügung, sich mit einer Mail an uns zu  wenden.*




*Also haben Sie unsere Email ernst genommen, freut mich 
*​


----------



## X-Präsi (14. November 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Meines wissen's ist da eine Unterschriftensammlung gelaufen :-(




wo ist die Sammlung gelaufen? Von wem initiiert? Wo ausgelegt? Für wen zugänglich?


----------



## floehsens (9. Dezember 2011)

da werden in zukunft sicherlich noch so einige unterschriften gesammelt:

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokal...n/11454347.htm

Und die Henriette van Helden macht sich Sorgen um die Trinkwasserversorgung! haha! das isch nischt lache!


----------



## neikless (9. Dezember 2011)

... was ein glück trinken wir nur Augustiner  freu mich schon auf den nightride heute !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (9. Dezember 2011)

nightride??   hab ich was verpasst? anscheinend schon.. kann mich jmd aufklären?


----------



## neikless (10. Dezember 2011)

gehen regelmässig night riden , klar haste da was verpasst


----------



## mtb-freak96 (10. Dezember 2011)

Dh,Fr oder Tourengedöns?  naja wenn ihr auch winterbeständig seit noch kannst ja hier mal reinschreiben wann ihr wieder geht vllt überwinde ich mich und komm mal mit


----------



## neikless (11. Dezember 2011)

klar trail orientiert, aber hoch muss man halt auch fahren, die meisten in
unserem rudel sind so auf 130-160 mm FW AM/Endurobikes unterwegs.
Starten Heute 10:00 Uhr in Königstein.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (12. Dezember 2011)

ok.. dann eher nein  Bin eig nur mitm Freerider unterwegs also wird das wenig sinn machen  bergauf schieben ist sowieso viel schöner,sieht man viel mehr natur


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2011)

nunja auf einer schönen enduro runde sieht man sicher noch mehr schöne Natur, aber auch schieben gehört dazu  ride on !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-freak96 (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja bestimmt. Du sagst es! Hab noch keinen Blödmann gefunden der mich hoch shuttelt!


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2011)

Mal wieder was zum Thema, waren gestern im Taunus unterwegs,
es ist einfach krass wie viele Leute da am Woe unterwegs sind, es muss wirklich eine
Lösung gefunden werde mit der Alle leben können !


----------



## The Brian (14. Dezember 2011)

Diese "vielen" Leute, die da so unterwegs sind, sieht man aber immer nur in näherer Umgebung der Parkplätze bzw. des Feldbergplateaus. Ich bin viel am Feldiareal unterwegs (zu Fuß mit Hund / auf`m Rad) und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, wenn man sich mal die Mühe machen würde die Umgebung etwas Abseits der Hauptwege kennen zu lernen, sähe man mal was es da noch für heftig bis "flowige" (also für jeden Geschmack) Trails gibt, auf denen, selbst am schönen WE, so gut wie kaum Spaziergänger oder MTBler unterwegs sind. Ich finde die FR-Strecke auch klasse und fahr die mit großen Vergnügen, aber bevor ich mir an bestimmten Tagen Menschenstau im Wald gebe......na,ja muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2011)

psst lass doch die "vielen Leute" da fahren wo sie sind,
klar gibt es /  kennen wir vielmehr trails als nur diesen und eigentlich meiden
wir den bereich ... aber wenns auf der trailtour liegt kann man auch das mitnehmen.

Es ist ja auch so das viele die dort unterwegs sind auf DH bike am start sind und somit
auf Shuttle oder schieben angewiesen sind, damit limitieren sie sich ja selbst auf einen
kleineren bereich, für mich wäre das nichts mit dem enduro lassen sich viel mehr
und abwechslungsreiche trails erfahren. Am Ende des Tages macht mich das glücklicher !

Hochfahren gehört auf Hometzrails oder sonstwo auf enduro-touren für mich dazu,
im bikepark nehm ich natürlich gern den lift oder mal ein shuttle zum freeriding.


----------



## The Brian (17. Dezember 2011)

es gibt hier auch noch andere Strecken zum hochschieben.


----------



## mtb-freak96 (5. Januar 2012)

Kennt ihr das? Kam heute im SWR! Heidelberg hat es vorgemacht und das nicht gerade schlecht! 

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=2ba01800-3702-11e1-982c-0026b975f2e6

Bericht zum Anschauen mit Förster Statement. Interessiert bestimmt den ein oder anderen.


----------



## floehsens (5. Januar 2012)

cool. 

die behörden im taunus stehen eben mehr auf wildwuchs!


----------

